#ubuntu-marketing 2006-10-02
<Burgundavia> http://mag.mypclinuxos.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13
<poningru> Burgundavia: the book you guys wrote was cc?
<Burgundavia> poningru: yes
<poningru> grr
<poningru> I asked the publisher and they said it was copyrighted all rights
<tonyyarusso> It says Copyright 2007 Canonical, Ltd. ; This book is published under the Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike 2.0 open publication license.  <URL>
<tonyyarusso> (How can it be copyrighted a year that hasn't happened yet?)
<Burgundavia> hmm, interesting
<tonyyarusso> Does say "All rights reserved" right after that too.
<tonyyarusso> Then the standard "This publication is protected by copyright, and permission must be optained from the publisher prior to any prohibited reproduction, storage in a retrieval system, or transmission in any form or by any means, electronic, mechanical, photocopying, recording, or likewise unless permitted under the Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike license 2.0.  For information regarding permissions, write to:  <address>
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: That all seems somewhat self-contradictory to me.
<tonyyarusso> (Although I'm not familiar with the text of that license.)
<poningru> hmm weird
<poningru> I asked the Florida rep for the publisher
<poningru> and she was like yeah all our books are fully copyrighted
<poningru> I never got a chance to take a look at a physical copy
<tonyyarusso> Well I'd assume it's copyrighted for real, but I don't think it's "All rights reserved".
<elkbuntu> conspiracy!
<Madpilot> stuff can be both copyrighted & CC-licenced
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, read what tonyyarusso said.. it sorta seems to contradict
<Madpilot> not really - the "...unless permitted under..." is the key here
<elkbuntu> hmm.. suppose
<Madpilot> I did a seminar thru my union on reading legal docs; it's proven to be the best thing the union ever did for me :)
<elkbuntu> heh
<elkbuntu> oh how i love how angus&robertson put stuff into their db.. like keep a single format for the whole of a field, dont be stupid "Author: Benjamin; Bacon, Jono; Burger, Corey & others Hill"
<Madpilot> hah!
* elkbuntu wonders if the pokey little store here has the book
<elkbuntu> http://www.angusrobertson.com.au/search/results.asp?searchbycriteria=ubuntu&searchby=title&submit_search.x=0&submit_search.y=0&submit_search=search
<elkbuntu> "& others Hill" is the best bit
<elkbuntu> cool they list it as a best seller
<elkbuntu> oh ffs.. it's like it all over the place
<elkbuntu> heh, another bookshop lists the author as just "Mako"
<tonyyarusso> I got it at Barnes & Noble, but I had to order; there weren't any in stock.  They told me they had hardcover, which turned out not to be true.
<elkbuntu> heh
<BHSPitLappy> g'evening all
<elkbuntu> bwahaha. book on order :)
* BHSPitLappy yawns
* poningru too
<BHSPitLappy> do my calculus homework
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> crap the UWN
<BHSPitLappy> uwn?
<poningru> UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<BHSPitLappy> oh
<BHSPitLappy> yeah, I'm not much for newsletters
<Burgundavia> yes, I have been ignoring it as well, been working on my book
<poningru> 0_o
<poningru> what are you writing?
<Burgundavia> erratta for the official book
<poningru> ah
<elkbuntu> gah.. what's the url to the schedule/timeline for edgy release?
<BHSPitLappy> I think wiki page EdgyRelease
<Burgundavia>  /EdgyEft/ReleaseSchedule
<BHSPitLappy> whatever
<Burgundavia> something like that
<Burgundavia> can someone tell me why RB is so crap?
<elkbuntu> RB?
<BHSPitLappy> Relative Barometrics
<Madpilot> RythymBox?
<Madpilot> RhythymBox, even
<Burgundavia> rhythmbox
<Burgundavia> whiprush: I am making you happy by installing banhsee right now
<Madpilot> it's still crap even in Edgy, hmm?
<Burgundavia> it just won't play a .pls
<Madpilot> what the heck is a .pls?
<Burgundavia> online radio station playlist
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, are you takling about how it stops at track changes?
<Burgundavia> no, it simply won't load them
<elkbuntu> heh, rude
<Burgundavia> totem appears to work
<Burgundavia> why is nautlius using 76% of my cpu with nothing happening?
<elkbuntu> hmm..how can i answer that and still stay in compliance with the CoC?
<Burgundavia> you can disparage programs
<Burgundavia> yes, nautilus is crap
<elkbuntu> my feelings for it would incite the use of really bad language
<poningru> what???
<Burgundavia> it also lacks a maintainer
* poningru <3s Rhythmbox
<poningru> after some hacking ofcourse
<poningru> but still
<poningru> teh awesome
<Burgundavia> rh yanked a bunch of their desktop people for mugshot
<elkbuntu> poningru, i prefer xmms personally
<Madpilot> bah. Muine for albums, Totem for everything else here.
<poningru> RB for my roomates large music collection
<poningru> rb is the only one that seems to handle the nfs over wireless crappiness well
<Madpilot> cool, I managed to create a 2.5Mb SVG... neat trick ;)
<poningru> heh
* poningru imagines an essay in the id3
<Madpilot> actually, 6.3Mb is my largest SVG - it's a big photo converted to SVG
<poningru> ouch
<Madpilot> the XFC file it came from was 8.5Mb; the PNG that Inkscape actually used was "only" 5Mb
<poningru> jeez
<poningru> how big...
<poningru> ?
<jenda> hehe, matthew revell has just posted to the ML an email, and the spamfilter caught it (Subject: Tesco supermarket software)
<Burgundavia> hmm, odd
<Burgundavia> but I saw that
<jenda> It either came through because he already has that email addy as a go-through in there...
<jenda> ...or someone got to it before I did (it was already through when I was about to let it)
<poningru> grr
<poningru> figuring out bzr is the hardest thing in the world
<jenda> yep :)
<jenda> What's the matter?
<jenda> (I only use the three pushing commands, but I recently had an error there...)
<elkbuntu> poningru, i played the n00b card and got one of the resident -au devs to do it for me :
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> jenda: I still dont think I have any rights to upload
<poningru> I have given up on it now I think
<poningru> grr
<poningru> I think I am just gonna host my college stuff on my home server
<jenda> poningru: what's the error?
<jenda> I can UL it for you, if I get it to work :-D
<poningru> dude point me to some docs
<poningru> if there are any
<poningru> cause google cant find any
<jenda> heh... I don't know any :-D
<jenda> but there's #bzr
<jenda> and #launchpad
<jenda> the guys there have always helped me :)
<jenda> But what's the matter, poningru?
<poningru> I dont think I can get my gpg to go into launchpad
<jenda> aha
<jenda> bzr uses ssh, though
<poningru> ...
<poningru> so my rsa?
<jenda> well you definitely need to have a ssh key in LP: https://launchpad.net/people/poningru/+editsshkeys
<poningru> Not allowed here
<poningru> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<poningru> You are logged in as Poningru.
<poningru> wtf
<jenda> gah
<jenda> that is weird
<poningru> zomg I think I know what the prob is
<jenda> ya do
<poningru> duplicate accounts
<jenda> aha :)
<jenda> Ah, I found my problem too.
<jenda> I was pushing to an old branch (one under my name, not the team's)
<jenda> pushed :)
<jenda> poningru: now I can help out, if it doesn't work in the end.
<poningru> naah I am sure I can figure it out after the merge
<jenda> ok, cool
<jenda> I have an extremely weird sleep cycle this weekend... went to bed at 5 AM, got up at 10 AM, went to bed at 4 PM, got up at 10 PM, went to bed at 6 AM, got up at 10 AM :)
<poningru> thanks though
<poningru> hehe its 5 here
<poningru> btw jenda where are you?
<poningru> I kinda realized this weekend I have no clue where you are
<jenda> Czech Republic
<jenda> 
<jenda> and you?
<poningru> florida us
<jenda> ok.
<poningru> and where is menza?
<jenda> Denmark
<poningru> ah
<jenda> sudo grep "MenZa" irc.freenode.net
<elkbuntu> o.O
<jenda> Right, I didn't need the sudo, probably.
<jenda> It felt more powerful that way, though.
<jenda> Still no luck :)
<jenda> He forgot the stickers in Denmark, so will have to snailmail them. I wanted to prod him :)
<elkbuntu> hehe
<jenda> ...because I'm being prodded meself.
<elkbuntu> im trying to decide whether to respond to the flame i got on sounder
<jenda> This one: "Small typo, the address is http://surveys.geekosophical.net/ "?
<jenda> :)
<jenda> No seriously, where?
<jenda> (what's in the topic?)
<elkbuntu> freespire bullpoo
<elkbuntu> Freespire's Google ads: "What is Ubuntu Missing?"
<jenda> ok
<jenda> social skills--
<elkbuntu> lol?
<jenda> It takes a lot of experience to respond flames and flamebait the good way :) Feel free to give it a shot. I totally suck at it.
<jenda> My last was 'thanks for your constructive criticism' :)
<elkbuntu> lol saying that to a troll/flamer is like saying 'ouch, my bottom hurts'
<jenda> Hehe.
<yama> to which the flamer's response might be 'maybe you have worms?'
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> In this case, 'you are welcome'
<elkbuntu> jenda, still around?
<jenda> yeppers
<jenda> for a bit more
<elkbuntu> PM in a sec
<jenda> k
<elkbuntu> jenda, i think freenode just grepped menza for you
<MenZa> :o
<elkbuntu> it just took a while ;)
<MenZa> :D
<elkbuntu> <jenda> sudo grep "MenZa" irc.freenode.net <-- about an hour ago
<MenZa> lmfao
* MenZa points to his new mug: "Prague--Czech me out!"
<MenZa> I needed a new mug anyway.
<elkbuntu> rofl
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> I just want a Flock mug now.
* MenZa must bug Will
<jenda> :)
<jenda> There's a guy selling Ubnutu mugs here, BTW :-D
<jenda> MenZa: In the former satellite states of Soviet Russia, Jenda bug YOU!!... I need them stickies! :)
<MenZa> jenda: yup, shall send them the moment I exchange these 200Kc for Danish Kroner
<MenZa> Which might be tomorrow.
<MenZa> (I'll do it as fast as I can)
<MenZa> And that "Soviet Russia"-joke reminds me.
<MenZa> I bought the furhat ;P
<jenda> hehe :)
* MenZa should take a piccie
<jenda> Burgwork: hello
<jenda> Would you happen to know who to contact to open a mailing list on lists.ubuntu.com?
<MenZa> I'd ask Seveas, jenda
<MenZa> He'll know ;p
<jenda> I'm asking him too :)
<Burgwork> hey jenda
<Burgwork> jenda, what do you need a mailing list for?
<jenda> I don't - Martin Bhm of the Czech Kubuntu team does, for this team: Kubuntu Testers: https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-testers
<jenda> The team has been approved by both Hobbsee and Ridell
<Burgwork> cool
<jenda> elkbuntu: Come to think of it, there are countries where such 'comparative' advertising is illegal (@previous topic)
<jenda> Burgwork: any ideas?
<Burgwork> jenda, for the mailing list?
<jenda> I recommended emailing Jono (martin refuses to use rt@canonical.com because they didn't respond to his kubuntu.cz request at all after about half a year)
<jenda> Yes.
<Burgwork> rt is the place
<jenda> There's no way I can make him do that :) But I agree it's the first place to try.
<nixternal> jenda: rt has been restaffed and actually works pretty quick...it took me about 2 days to get both the mailing list and web site for ubuntu chicago
<jenda> aha... really good news there, thx
<jenda> nixternal: you've prolly got mail...
<nixternal> truthfully, you would think the "kubuntu-users" would be testers ;)  like there needs to be more teams and mailing lists
<nixternal> i always have mail ;)
<jenda> that's what I thought, but since Hobbsee and Ridell approved, it's no longer any of my business :)
<jenda> Hello Klaidas
<Klaidas> hi jenda :)
<nixternal> hehe jenda ;)
<nixternal> does the list get a lot of spam?
<nixternal> my list has been getting a lot lately, thank god for the filters
<jenda> I have no clue - I believe it don't exist yet.
<jenda> The team was founded yesterday
<nixternal> no no, concerning the email i received ;)
<nixternal> the marketing list
<poningru> grr
<poningru> we need to get the UWN out
<poningru> its monday guys
<nixternal> what?  it didn't get released?
<poningru> comeone now
<poningru> no
<nixternal> school has me tied down this week ;(
<jenda> nixternal: aha, not too bad, but not too good either ;)
<poningru> nixternal: I know me too
<jenda> uh oh
<nixternal> ahh...cool, i know how to prevent that jenda ;)
<jenda> let's get to work then :)
<jenda> nixternal: ya do? :)
<poningru> I have nothing to put in the upcoming events
<jenda> hmm
<poningru> I am going delete feature of the week for this UWN
<poningru> also we need to put something in lp news section
<poningru> and sectionalize In the press
<nixternal> ya, i have been working with the mailman people trying to learn the filtering regiment they use
<jenda> that's neat
<jenda> my PC is upgrading right now, so if I drop out, Edgy is at fault.
<nixternal> hehe
<poningru> so: upcoming events
<poningru>  sectionalize In the press
<poningru>  and feature of the week
<poningru> if no one has any suggestions for feature of the week
<poningru> I am gonna delete it for this week
<nixternal> hey, that feature of the week, does it have to be a "default" installed feature of the week?  or can it be something you can apt-get from the universe repos?
<Burgwork> nixternal, yes
<nixternal> heh, i take that is yes to both...if so rockin'
<Burgwork> yes
<nixternal> bip or bitlbee would be cool to show off..bip is awesome!
<Burgwork> please edit UWN
<poningru> bitlbee?
<Burgwork> and I am going to be working on it tonight, for release tonight
<poningru> nixternal: wanna do that section?
<nixternal> bitlbee allows you access to your IM accounts via IRC
<nixternal> i can do it poningru
<poningru> awesome
<jenda> grr, I can't get gobby started.
<poningru> hold on let me update the gobby page
<poningru> k done
<poningru> nixternal: updating on the wiki or gobby?
<jenda> Gobby was the FoW once :)
<poningru> we need more stuff for In the Press
<poningru> hehe true
<jenda> hmm...
<jenda> how about we draft from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<jenda> maybe not a good idea, maybe worth a try...
* jenda waits for other machine to boot up
<jenda> grr, mbr messed up
* jenda cries
<poningru> ouch
* poningru hands jenda his 2006.1 rescue cd
<poningru> err wait
<poningru> wrong distro
<jenda> I have plenty, but it even refuses to boot fro... aha! booted.
<Klaidas> poningru, mandra^H^Hiva?
<poningru> pssh
<poningru> gentoo
<nixternal> poningru: whatever is easiest
<poningru> arr?
<nixternal> updating location
* poningru is still confoozled
* poningru would do the news article regarding suns open sparc thing...
<poningru> but that was announced today
<poningru> so doesnt qualify
<jenda> ompaul: a rushed UWN is being worked on... you can join in :)
<nixternal> [12:42:58]  <poningru> nixternal: updating on the wiki or gobby?
<poningru> ah gotcha
<poningru> nixternal: upto you
<ompaul> that can't be right =
<ompaul> either do gobby or go wiki
<poningru> nixternal: though for the screencap you may wanna do wiki
<ompaul> and wiki is not colob
<nixternal> hehe, k..im gonna take a quick shower
<ompaul> colaboration even
<nixternal> bbiaf
<poningru> ompaul: the prob is not everyone is familiar with gobby
<ompaul> who is running gobby?
<ompaul> poningru, multi player notepad?
<ompaul> where is the session?
<ompaul> i.e. who is running the server?
* ompaul pokes Burgwork 
* poningru is
<poningru> hold on
<ompaul> ip please
<poningru> my ip
<poningru> port
<poningru> 6522
<poningru> password: ufl@ftw
<poningru> 70.171.62.28
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<poningru> that has better instructions
<jenda_> Will be up in a bit...
<poningru> ompaul: also you need the edgy gobby
<Burgwork> ompaul, busy today
<ompaul> Burgwork, no worries
<ompaul> poningru, you can not be serious
<ompaul> gobby does not work across versions ...
<poningru> ?
<poningru> ompaul: unfortunately the .4 added a bunch of new stuff
<ompaul> well I don't have a functional edgy box atm
<poningru> frack
<poningru> you can just download the edgy gobby
<poningru> and install that
* ompaul has a thing called Death To Backports
<poningru> hold on melissa put something up a while ago
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> I'll see if I have anything to contrib - via the web page
<poningru> sweet
<jenda> pheck! Version mismatch on the liveCD :(
<ompaul> question, is the feature tackled?
<poningru> nixternal: went for a shower
<poningru> so if you wanna take over I guess its ok
<jenda> There was a suggestion, but if you have better :)
<ompaul> what was the suggestion
<poningru> bitlbee
<jenda> <nixternal> bip or bitlbee would be cool to show off..bip is awesome!
<ompaul> leave it with him
<ompaul> okay I can add to the akademy and the GPLv3 keynote on the sunday by COR - I was there
<jenda> quick hint please, how do I install the new version? (/me fergat)
<poningru> w00t
<ompaul> or
<poningru> jenda: for the gobby?
<jenda> very good, ompaul :)
<poningru> in dapper?
<jenda> poningru: yep
<poningru> crap
<poningru> elkbuntu: ping
<poningru> she figured something out
<ompaul> actually - that was the BOF session
<ompaul> arrrrg
<ompaul> he did patents in europe
<ompaul> forget it
<poningru> hold on let me track that down her thing
<ompaul> you don't have room for the story so far
<poningru> ompaul: sure we do
<jenda> Hey, how about a Ubuntu Poster Design Competition Yields Results piece?
<ompaul> poningru, you really don't :-) not if you want to go to press today
* ompaul thinks for a moment
<poningru> jenda: yeah go for it
<ompaul> brb
<poningru> jenda: lets just do this over wiki for now
<jenda> ok
<poningru> looks like too many people are having trouble with gobby
<poningru> I will put up the instructions on how to install gobby backporting stuff
<ompaul> got to go
<ompaul> back later
<poningru> k
<ompaul> hopefully it is okay
<jenda> poningru, why use the edgy version?
* poningru shrugs
<jenda> er, nevermind, I get it.
<jenda> (it makes sense for dapperers to upgrade, but not for edgyers to dg)
<poningru> it had a lot more features... and almost everyone at the time who was here was using edgy
<poningru> yeah
<nixternal> so are we doing gobby?
<jenda> universe freeze - do you have that in there?
<poningru> nixternal: cant too many people without it
<poningru> just use the wiki
<nixternal> glad you said that, almost connected ;)
<nixternal> how hard is it to apt-get it ;)
<poningru> nixternal: hehe the prob is dapper gobby will not talk to the edgy gobby :(
<nixternal> well, people shouldn't be using dappah ;)
<nixternal> and it seems as if gobby stunk it up on that..that should be a bug
<nixternal> Gobby 0.4 is available in the repos for dapper
<nixternal> not ubuntu repos, but you can grab it from the debian/dapper repos
<poningru> hehe yeah
<poningru> http://pkern.debian.net/debian/pool/main/g/gobby/gobby_0.4.1-1_i386.deb
<nixternal> or there ;)
<ompaul> do it
<poningru> ok lets go with gobby now
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> same ip and setup info you posted earlier?
<ompaul> nixternal, people will use dapper for the next few years so other people better get used to it :)
* ompaul runs
<poningru> nixternal: yep
<poningru> hehe
<ompaul> okay I will try and dist upgrade the box that edgy would not install on
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<ompaul> this is going to be fun
<ompaul> I will not make the editing session methinks
<ompaul> I don't have a fast box or a huge pipe
<poningru> ompaul: arr?
<poningru> http://pkern.debian.net/debian/pool/main/g/gobby/gobby_0.4.1-1_i386.deb
<poningru> pretty small
<ompaul> poningru, and dist-upgrade ?
<ompaul> poningru, the only way I _may_ be able to make this other machine run edgy is if edgy installs on it
<ompaul> but it is slow
<poningru> ompaul: dude you can just use that deb
<ompaul> the dvd failed
<poningru> no need to distupgrade
<ompaul>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<poningru> oh
<poningru> ouch
<ompaul> it won't install on my box
<poningru> crap
<ompaul> whereas gobby did
<ompaul> yeap pretty much
<ompaul> maybe that gobby will work on it
<ompaul> I'll join you here from there with an alt nick
<jenda> hey, I added my part to the wiki, but it put the image directly in there.
<ompaul> then I will say the gobby url
<jenda> I'm not sure if that's exactly what we want.
<jenda> wait...
<ompaul> don't please don't try to do gobby and wiki without someone declaring themselves king of the project - and granting tickets to work in wiki space
<jenda> which issue are we editing?
<jenda> I declare poningru king, if he agrees :)
* jenda was just obeying orders, btw ;)
<Burgwork> ompaul, you need obby and net6 as well
<ompaul> ipv6
<ompaul> hmm
<jenda> Which issue are we editing, 16 or 17?
<poningru> 16
<jenda> ok
<ompaul> Burgwork, lets see jhow we go
<poningru> ompaul: http://darcs.0x539.de/trac/obby/cgi-bin/trac.cgi/wiki/Download
<poningru> under the .4 section
<ompaul_> bah humbug :)
<nixternal> yes, use the deb debian info for dapper ;)
<ompaul> http://pkern.debian.net/debian/pool/main/g/gobby/gobby_0.4.1-1_i386.deb
<ompaul> http://darcs.0x539.de/trac/obby/cgi-bin/trac.cgi/wiki/Download
<ompaul_> this box issssss sssssoooo slow
<nixternal> which UWN are we using on Gobby?
<nixternal> i edited (2)
<ompaul_> nixternal, save and move on
<poningru> obtw
<poningru> Burgwork: is the king
* poningru is simply a minister ;)
<Burgwork> poningru, Burgwork is also currently insanely busy
<poningru> hence the minister doing the work ;)
<jenda> Could someone add a bit about the universe freeze? I honestly have a bit of technical trouble here.
<ompaul_> stop using windows then  :P
<jenda> I'm not!!!
<poningru> hehe
<jenda> I find that as a serious personal offense, ompaul ;)
<ompaul> well it is nearly as bad as people expecting me to have a running edgy system
<ompaul> sorry folks but I can't particpate
<poningru> ompaul: sure you can
<ompaul> my play with fire box has burnt itself
<poningru> we can coordinate between wiki and gobby
<ompaul> I need to fix it
<poningru> we arent really using gobby atm
<poningru> wiki all the way
<jenda> I'm on the wiki :)
<jenda> Is there a resource for writing about the universe freeze? (before my PC reboots into nothingness)
<poningru> ok writing the universe freeze
<jenda> (or edgyness)
<jenda> aha
<jenda> great.
* jenda dies happy.
<MenZa> lol
<jenda> don't laugh at the dead man
<Burgwork> jenda, mentoin that it is frozen and point to the release schedule
<jenda> poningru^
* jenda is going to reboot... err... be rebooted in a sec.
* jenda screeeaams
<poningru> Burgwork: arr?
<poningru> release schedule?
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<poningru> will that do?
<ompaul> poningru, that is the one
<jenda> whoo
<jenda> back to work then, sorry :)
<ompaul> poningru, the text here could be a preamble to the other url https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseFreeze
<jenda> poningru: what's the gobby password?
<jenda> nvm, got firefox started ok.
<ompaul> <poningru> password: ufl@ftw
<ompaul> <poningru> 70.171.62.28
<poningru> using wiki right now
<poningru> so all we need now is New app in edgy
<poningru> cleanup In the news
<ompaul> late breaking news or something http://www.electricnews.net/news.html?code=9824239
<poningru> and finish upcoming events
<ompaul> don't bother it is about firefox exploits from last saturday
<poningru> yeah teh lame
<poningru> I have no idea what to do with the In the Press segment
<poningru> but working on it now
<jenda> the formatting, you mean?
<jenda> I think an indent to the quotes would help a lot
<poningru> yeah
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> done
<jenda> May I?
<poningru> please
<poningru> ompaul, nixternal please add yourselves to the credits if you arent there already
<ompaul> I did nothing other than groan :)
<ompaul> or was that moan
<poningru> ok not sure thats appropriate for a family friendly channel ;)
<ompaul> To make a low prolonged sound of grief or pain
<ompaul> pain at testing the inclusiveness of your gobbyness :)
<ompaul> credit me with failing to you join as software issues arrose and need to be reviewed
<jenda> I tried out a bit of bolding to see how it looked...
<ompaul> bold on a web page is not nice
<nixternal> if someone can add me that would rock..i have to run and fix mum's puter...bbiab
<ompaul> nixternal, which name
<nixternal> Richard Johnson
<poningru> nice
<nixternal> yes i know the nicknames already ;)
<nixternal> bbiab
<poningru> jenda: unfortunately since we send it out as text... we cant exactly do the bold stuff
<ompaul> done
<jenda> It doesn't look good, I'll remove it.
<poningru> but it looks good on the wiki
<jenda> Hehe, it does? :)
<ompaul> let me read it with the editor openj
<jenda> Lemme look again.
<poningru> no it draws attention to the subjects
<poningru> so it does look good
<poningru> just...
<jenda> poningru: If you want, I can do the grunt work in the end (spelling proofread and wiki formatting removal for text version).
<poningru> awesome thanks man
* jenda feels guilty for not being available enough when it was important :)
<poningru> we still need upcoming events though
<ompaul> I ripped out === in tthis issue ===
<ompaul> you already have an index so it kind of has no place there anymore
<poningru> and New apps in edgy
<poningru> ompaul: naah we have to use that for when we send it out as text
<ompaul> include the index
<poningru> the index only looks good on the wiki
<poningru> yeah we just copy it over
<poningru> and put it under the In this issue
<jenda> yep, agreed.
* poningru thinks about writing a php app to convert the moinmoin stuff to plaintext
<ompaul> after this there should be no new apps cos the universe is frozen
<poningru> yeah but wondering what new stuff came up
<poningru> also what can we include for upcoming events?
<poningru> we can include the mountain view stuff
<ompaul> search conferences
<ompaul> and october 2006
* poningru searches
<ompaul> I am adding the stuff for the === in this issue
<jenda> poningru: that would be great. Shouldn't be too difficult, either.
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Conferences
<poningru> hmm what do you guys think? where should all the conferences stuff go? under meetings? or upcoming events?
<poningru> I say upcoming events
<jenda> +1
<poningru> anything periodical should go under meetings and other similar events
<ompaul> upcoming
<ompaul> you are free to add it
<ompaul> are their any linux confs on anywhere?
<jenda> I might be doing one at home... two people present...
<jenda> :)
<poningru> ompaul: there is one in dresden on the 8th
<poningru> added that
<ompaul> so anything else?
<jenda> Dresden? Sheesh, that's about the nearest real city around
<ompaul> clear?
<jenda> clear
<ompaul> okay read it for errors
<ompaul> put the errors here and only them] 
<ompaul> then poningru can attack the errors :)
<ompaul> then we say signed sealed and delivered
<ompaul> should we make it, one item or commas between in this issue?
<poningru> ompaul: fixed
<poningru> bulleted
<ompaul> no new apps
<poningru> ah removing then
<poningru> need spell checking
<ompaul> no
<poningru> arr?
<ompaul> I mean there are no new apps entered in the page
<poningru> oh...
<ompaul> Accepted:
<ompaul>  OK: xen-3.0_3.0.3~rc1.dsc
<ompaul>      -> Component: universe Section: misc
<ompaul>  OK: xen-3.0_3.0.3~rc1.tar.gz
<ompaul> thats one there are many
<poningru> ompaul: where are you getting this from?
<poningru> sorry kinda ignorant about lp
<ompaul> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/edgy-changes
<ompaul> right I have to handle something here
<ompaul> in rl terms
<ompaul> so later
<ompaul> dig around that - ask seveas if he saw any good ones
<poningru> hmm we have to get the meat from that
<ompaul> stick your head into -devel and say you want a hand if someone has 15 mins
<ompaul> tell them you want to ide a few packages - check out last weeks and explain what you need done
<ompaul> or grab hobbsee if she is about (I doubt it)
<ompaul> now I really must dash
<poningru> k
<poningru> thanks man
* poningru is not sure what to do about the new app
<poningru> any ideas?
<poningru> there are just too many to list
<jenda> No ID here, sorry.
<jenda> I'll bbiab
* poningru is looking through what used to be done
<poningru> ompaul, nixternal and jenda thanks for stepping up to the plate there
<ompaul> poningru, just a min
<ompaul> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue15
<ompaul> see how it was done there
<ompaul> sorry still dealing with stuff
<poningru> yeah I think its more summarized...
<ompaul> if you want something mad to write about - consider firefox and the trademarking
<poningru> hehe I am not touching that with a ten foot pole
<ompaul> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=354622;msg=59
<ompaul> the words mozilla and free software are diverging
* poningru avoids another argument here
<ompaul> the browser-formally-known-as-firefox
<poningru> ompaul: unfortunately I take the mofo side in this argument... hence me not touching that subject
<ompaul> I don't think they are right ergo I suggested that
<ompaul> however, they are within their rights
<Burgwork> within their rights != doing the right thing
<Burgwork> both sides came in with a very combatitive attitude
<Burgwork> which led to conflict
<poningru> mconnor didnt like what was going on because they ignored him for the first couple of times
<poningru> he got the feeling that they were just ignoring him around january thats why he had to make that bug
<poningru> whatever not arguing about that around debian/ubuntu etc.
<Burgwork> regardless, this is not the appropriate venue to talk about it
<poningru> yeah
<Burgwork> woot!
<Burgwork> work just gave me a gold business visa
<ompaul> Burgwork, concur but I think that poningru needed a diversion ;-)
<poningru> woah
* Burgwork wonders how far he can go on the 30k credit limit
<poningru> 0_0
<tonyyarusso> Yikes
* poningru is still staring at that number
* poningru imagines Burgwork ordering couple of T1s
<jenda> I'm back.
<jenda> poningru: is there still any work to do?
<poningru> just the new app to edgy thing
<poningru> not sure what to put on there
<poningru> and doing HW right now so kinda ignoring uwn for now
<jenda> ok
<jenda> I'll ask around for suggestions.
* BHSPitLappy hums
<jenda> nothing found
<jenda> :(
* jenda is going over the spelling and grammar etc. (fixed wrong ToC)
<jenda> Bulleted the in the press section.
<jenda> Done
<jenda> poningru, wiki page checked, proofread - now unwikifying - will come to you by email.
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-10-03
<poningru> woo
<jenda> the plaintext version will need third level titles for the press section.
<BHSPitLappy> definitely.
<elkbuntu> guys.. 'in this issue' not needed. refer to uwn 14 or 15 for the url for the link to the bugstat graphs
<jenda> elkbuntu: hm?
<jenda> we need the 'in this section' for the text version
<elkbuntu> ask Burgwork then. i dont have time to argue
<jenda> but you're right - no place for it on the wiki.
<jenda> done
<poningru> elkbuntu: thats only for the text version
<poningru> in this issue I mean
<Burgwork> sorry, what is the issue
<Burgwork> ?
<Burgwork> try and avoid any and all moinisms, excepting headings
<jenda> poningru: email
<jenda> Burgwork: done
<jenda> The question was if there is a "In this section" on the wiki or not.
<jenda> I allowed myself the liberty of answering the question with 'none on the wiki, but one in the text version'
<jenda> (And acted accordingly)
<jenda> Poningru, ping?
<poningru> pong
<poningru> checking email
<jenda> We don't have the new app in edgy thing.
<jenda> Other than that, it's all done.
<Burgwork> I will do the new apps in edgy tonight
<jenda> won't that be too late?
<Burgwork> no, because in order to send it you need me
<jenda> I see :)
* poningru adds the bug stuff to the wiki
<jenda> OK, I'm dead :) Good night. Looking forward to reading it tomorrow.
* poningru hugs jenda 
<poningru> thanks for all the work man
<jenda> happy to
<poningru> man mountainview is so pretty
<Flannel> man mountainview -- No manual entry for mountainview
<poningru> bwhahahaha
<poningru> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fZ3FRuH41w
<nixternal> UWN status?
<nixternal> where is UWN 16?
* BHSPitLappy shrugs
<nixternal> it is gone
<BHSPitLappy> but I CAN tell you that whales are mammals, as opposed to fish.
<nixternal> interesting, there isn't anything about it being deleted in the logs either
<nixternal> jenda's revision was the last saved revision i could get
<nixternal> wtf
<nixternal> oh great, the wiki is trashed with moin crashes
<nixternal> this wiki SUCKS!
<BHSPitLappy> wikis are communism
<BHSPitLappy> code for the government
<poningru> wtf
<poningru> you cant be serious
<nixternal> its gone
<poningru> FUCK
<nixternal> i have jendas copy local
<poningru> thankfully I have a copy
<poningru> that he emailed
<poningru> yea
<nixternal> oh thank god!
<nixternal> oh..well i have a list of changes, and the latest change was you, but is blank, and then under that is jenda's and it is good
<poningru> wtf
<poningru> Page could not get locked. Missing 'current' file?
<poningru> Clear message
<poningru> gaaah
<poningru> GAAAH
<poningru> nixternal: whats your email?
<poningru> let me email it to you
<nixternal> nixternal@ubuntu.com
<poningru> cause it wont let me take it
<nixternal> the wiki is uneditable
<nixternal> it is dead right now
<nixternal> you can view, but you can't edit
<poningru> yeah
<poningru> teh lame
<poningru> http://flickr.com/photos/naufragio/259410625/in/pool-defectivebydesign/
<poningru> err wrong channel
<Madpilot> no, cool pic
<nixternal> http://flickr.com/photos/diginux/164315353/in/pool-defectivebydesign/
<nixternal> nice...there is old fat arse nixternal holding his sign ;)
<nixternal> nm, that is not me...that is kevin instead..i had a different sign, same helmet ;)
<nixternal> http://flickr.com/photos/diginux/164889425/in/pool-defectivebydesign/
<nixternal> im the one with the arms in the air...towards the back
<nixternal> i must have had 2 questions ;)
<nixternal> this is the first i have seen of these pictures
<nixternal> we are getting ready to do another one
<Madpilot> cool pics
<nixternal> http://flickr.com/photos/diginux/164894546/in/pool-defectivebydesign/
<nixternal> that picture is right before we all got tickets for being a public neusance
<Madpilot> all of you, huh? Cool, you got noticed! ;)
<poningru> hehe
<nixternal> a good chunk..there were a hundred total, but we were seperated amongst the different apple stores in chicago
<jenda_> Good morning
<poningru> nixternal: big question
<nixternal> mornin' jenda
<poningru> where did you gett he fracking hazard suits??
<jenda_> Umm... what do you guys see here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue16
<jenda_> ?
<poningru> jenda: I kNOW
<jenda_> umm... why?
<nixternal> one of the guys in our LUG has a wife who is in with the Chicago Fire Department I think
<poningru> moin crashed
<jenda_> aha
<nixternal> he just sent us emails saying he got the suits again for this week
<poningru> nixternal: we have been looking for these things ever since fsf sent us the emails
<nixternal> oh shoot, they said we are doing it tomorrow morning
<nixternal> omg it is the 3rd already..i thought it was still september ;p
<jenda_> poningru: and was it sent out yet?
<poningru> jenda_: dont think so
<jenda_> nixternal: nice :) Go DbD
<poningru> Burgwork: ping
<nixternal> he shouldn't be at work
<jenda_> poningru: and is there a backup copy? If not, I have one.
<Madpilot> poningru, it's 22:35 local, Burg is out this evening, not at work
<jenda_> Nvm, you have it too - I sent it to you by email :)
<jenda_> poningru: are you editing the page?
<poningru> cant
<poningru> its noneditable right now
<poningru> yeah
<Madpilot> nixternal, any pictures in there of the cops ticketing you?
<jenda_> aha
<nixternal> not that i can see
<nixternal> im sure that ticket is around here somewhere
<nixternal> i never went to court for it
<jenda_> BTW, I just saw something for the first time in my life: the entire panorama of Prague was edgy-orange because of the _sunrise_. It usually does that only at sunset (my window is to the west)
<jenda_> Incredibly beautiful.
<jenda_> !lart tired batteries in my camera :(
<BHSPitLappy> haha
<BHSPitLappy> "the landscape was a warm, edgy orange..."
<BHSPitLappy> "beneath me the dapper brown soil was cool against my bare feet"
<jenda_> umm...
<jenda_> "against my warty feet"
<BHSPitLappy> ha
<BHSPitLappy> "My hoary sister yelled that it was time to come inside"
<Madpilot> ....?
<poningru> bwhahahaha
<jenda> wtf are you doing here, jenda_...
<jenda> and stay it
<poningru> we so need a qdb
<jenda> grr
<jenda> that's my other edgy session on this computer.
<jenda> One I can't get to :(
<jenda> speak of the devil ;)
<jenda> Burgundavia: how is the UWN going?
<Burgundavia> about to start work on it
<poningru> too bad you cant
<poningru> moin crashed
<jenda> There's already a reply on the ML
<poningru> work on it privately I guess
<jenda> Burgundavia: I'll email you a copy if you don't have one.
<Burgundavia> please do
<poningru> I think I forwarded it to you
<Burgundavia> better yet, put it in that gobby session poningru has open
<poningru> oh true
<jenda> aha
<jenda> you can't connect? I'll try myself
<Burgundavia> I have not tried
<jenda> ok
<jenda> what's the password again?
<poningru> ready to go
<jenda> (why doesn't gobby remember it)
<poningru> ufl@ftw
<jenda> thx
<poningru> university of florida @ for the win :p
<jenda> aha :)
<poningru> easy to remember ;)
<jenda> Was just gona ask
<poningru> my roomates idea
<poningru> I put it up already
<jenda> there are 3 UWN 16s up
<Burgundavia> poningru: wasn't the ufl spanked by rutger the other night?
<poningru> wtf
<jenda> wow, a french one :)
<poningru> no way man we are 5-0
<poningru> jenda: yeah the second one is weird but the 3rd is the french one
<poningru> Burgundavia: what sports are you thinking?
<Burgundavia> football
<jenda> ok
<poningru> american gridiron right?
<Burgundavia> yep
<poningru> yeah we are fifth in nation
<Burgundavia> ok, why is my cd drive spinning up to full speed when just playing a cd?
<jenda> Burgundavia: sent
<Burgundavia> ah, it was rutger vs south florida
<poningru> ah yeah usf isnt that big
<poningru> the bulls
<jenda> Burgundavia: I think teh drive is dancing to the music.
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> we are the gators
<Burgundavia> no, it just being annoying, as I have the laptop on my lap
<Burgundavia> poningru: what is that IP again?
<poningru> hold on I have to whois myself
<poningru> 70.171.62.28
<poningru> 6522
<poningru> thats the port
<poningru> and ufl@ftw
<poningru> Burgundavia: bruno?
<Burgundavia> bruno?
<poningru> whats your nick?
<poningru> did you join?
<Burgundavia> corey
<Burgundavia> I did just join
<Burgundavia> which of the 16s are we working on?
<Burgundavia> please avoid spaces at the beginnings of paragraphs
<Burgundavia> they cause moin to do wierd stuff
<poningru> yeah they indent
<poningru> I think that was done intentionally
<poningru> the stuff under In the Press?
<poningru> err nm
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> did somebody look at the security stuff?
<Burgundavia> I am about to dig into the edgy stuff
<poningru> what do you mean by the security stuff?
<poningru> speaking of which
<poningru> http://www.digg.com/programming/Update_Possible_Vulnerability_Reported_at_Toorcon
<poningru> please digg
<poningru> also anyone have a reddit account?
<poningru> http://developer.mozilla.org/devnews/index.php/2006/10/02/update-possible-vulnerability-reported-at-toorcon/
<Burgundavia> poningru: can you respond to stan jordans message on the 25th to the marketing list?
<poningru> k reading
<Burgundavia> poningru: oh, wait, somebody else repsonded
<poningru> yeah and I responded too
<poningru> then harper came along and solved everything
* poningru checks revu
<poningru> we need revu to be hosted by ubuntu.com
<poningru> crap it didnt make it in
<poningru> err he hasnt submitted for approval
<poningru> nn guys
<Burgundavia> poningru: you still up
<Burgundavia> wtf is wrong with the bloody wiki?
<elkbuntu> it's being itself?
<Burgundavia> no, deleting pages
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: I had a question to ask you
<Burgundavia> and now I have forgotten it
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, hehe
<elkbuntu> was it something from like 10 hours ago?
<Burgundavia> no
<elkbuntu> to do with UWN?
<Burgundavia> likely
<elkbuntu> i take it you've sent the UWN off.. but it's not showing up in archives
<Burgundavia> no, I haven't
<Burgundavia> no wiki means no UWN
<elkbuntu> darn :|
<Burgundavia> which is fine, because i am so tired right now
* elkbuntu comforts Burgundavia
<lophyte> woooo
<poningru> Burgwork: pong
<lophyte> he's not answering
<Burgwork> Burgwork, hmm?
<Burgwork> poningru, rather
<poningru> you called last night?
<poningru> I went to sleep
<Burgwork> yes, I went to sleep
<Burgwork> cannot release with a broken wiki, plus I was dog tired
<poningru> true
<poningru> meh its allright
<jenda> I think we should release - wiki schmiki - by email.
<jenda> With a written apology and a promise to hang it up later.
<jenda> No point releasing the UWN a week late, IMO.
<nixternal> lophyte: link me to your LP and Wiki pages
<lophyte> https://launchpad.net/people/dsullivan
<lophyte> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DaveSullivan
<lophyte> ping nixternal
<lophyte> ping Burgwork
<Burgwork> lophyte, pong
<lophyte> nixternal ?
<nixternal> wow
<nixternal> active cc today
<lophyte> oh heyas
<Burgwork> lophyte, have they got to you?
<lophyte> coming up next, I believe
<lophyte> they're just finishing the loco
<lophyte> and I'm first on the new members list
<jenda> Where did the IRC discussion go...
<nixternal> sabdfl is afk, so it is null w/o him
<jenda> indeed
<nixternal> well, if they postpone or go through with it, and the logs get read later, membership is still going to take forever
<lophyte> it would appear so
<jenda> yep :(
<lophyte> looks like I'm up, methinks
<nixternal> oh lord, sabdfl is moderating membership, GOOD LUCK! muhahahah
<jenda> muhehe
<nixternal> hey, don't be using my scooby doo elite laugh, it is Copyrighted, CC-by-RJ ;)
<lophyte> lmao
<jenda> Actually, I used a modified version, 'muhehe'
<jenda> As you should know, copyright doesn't protect ideas, only specific implementations thereof.
<jenda> So, if you don't have a patent, buzz off :)
<jenda> <--- you can already see the lawyer growing in me :)
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> i hate lawyers!
<lophyte> woo, a +1 from the sabdfl
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> yougot it hands down lophyte!
<jenda> lophyte: nothing to worry about now :)
<lophyte> yay
<jenda> nixternal, poningru you are ML mods now.
<jenda> password in PM
<nixternal> ya, got that email ;)
<nixternal> pm away homey
<lophyte> nice words from Corey
<lophyte> Burgwork: thanks :D
<lophyte> yay!
<jenda> lophyte: Congratulations :)
<lophyte> thanks :)
<jenda> Another member in the Marketing Team :)
<nixternal> welcome to planet hollyubuntuwood
<jenda> hehe
<Burgwork> lophyte, congrats and no worries
<lophyte> thanks
<lophyte> I suppose I'll have to bug Seveas for a hostmask
<lophyte> er, cloak raher
<nixternal> you got it
<lophyte> oh, do I?
<jenda> Burgwork: I'd like to update one more thing in the UWN once it gets changeable.
<Burgwork> sure
<Burgwork> is the wiki up?
<Burgwork> can you copy over from gobby?
<jenda> the entire thing? sure.
<Burgwork> thanks
<Burgwork> and leavea  not in gobby about where it is
<jenda> Burgwork: not sure what you mean
<Burgwork> sorry
<Burgwork> leave a note in gobby that we are editing back in the wiki
<jenda> aha
<jenda> will do
<jenda> Burgwork: argh
<jenda> gobby contains the unwikified version
<Burgwork> oh joy
<jenda> I hope we won't change much anymore... right?
<jenda> right?
<jenda> )
<jenda> :)
<jenda> Burgwork: what are the things to be added yet? Why don't we call it closed with specific exceptions and carefully add those to both versions?
<Burgwork> I am adding a bunch of edgy stuff
<jenda> (Obviously... the wiki crashed and the version I dewikified was the only copy available)
<jenda> Burgwork: ok, can you add it to both?
<Burgwork> yep
<jenda> or ping me when it's done, I'll add it to gobby if it's a problem.
<Burgwork> I will be working on it in about 6 or 7 hours
<jenda> ok... and?
<jenda> I'll add a notice to both gobby and wiki about the situation.
<jenda> I'll have to re-wikify the entire thing :(
<Burgwork> ah, bugger
* jenda groans
<jenda> Heh... we have the CC meeting which is happening now in there...
<Burgwork> whiprush, ping
<whiprush> pong
<jenda> Burgwork: done, all yours.
<Burgwork> cheers
<whiprush> Burgwork: thanks for the heads up, I'm going to become this guy's best friend.
<Burgwork> no worries
<whiprush> Burgwork: wow, someone caring about working on n-m too
<whiprush> woo!
<Burgwork> nixternal, ping
<nixternal> pongalong
<Burgwork> would ubuntu chicago have use of a pull up banner?
<nixternal> would be nice to have one
<Burgwork> whiprush, for that matter, would Ohio and Detroit have use of one
<whiprush> we could share one for the midwest I bet
<whiprush> more Ohio though
<nixternal> easily
<nixternal> do
<Burgwork> jane and i are talking about a banner, like the one at LWE for NOrth America, or at least the midwest
<nixternal> h
<whiprush> they actually have a big fest, and we can probably borrow it from them.
<nixternal> or give some out to the Predominant Official LoCo's ;)
<nixternal> there are only a few in N. America
<Burgwork> we are talking one right now
<nixternal> hehe
<Burgwork> as they are quite pricey
<nixternal> size?
<whiprush> we won't need one until this time next year though
<Burgwork> just wanted to make certain we have demand, and then we wouldneed to figure out where to put one
<nixternal> it would be nice to have one in a few weeks for the Ubuntu Chicago meeting to post in front of hte building
<Burgwork> nixternal, about about 2' wide and 5' tall
<nixternal> oh jeesh, thats nice
<Burgwork> this would be for inside, beside a table
<nixternal> or at the entrance of the meeting room
<Burgwork> yep
<nixternal> in the lobby is more like it
<nixternal> should attract attention
<Burgwork> whiprush, I am thinking one identical to the one that the Ubuntu booth  (in the .org ) had at LWE
<Burgwork> not the huge back banner, just the pull up one
<whiprush> I know the one you mean
<whiprush> yeah that'd be cool.
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-10-04
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: you around?
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, yes?
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: do you have time for a final spell check through UWN?
<elkbuntu> in gobby or wiki?
<Burgundavia> wiki
<Burgundavia> I am not going to send until tomorrow at work, in about 8 hours
<Burgundavia> figure we are late enough already this week
<Burgundavia> the only key deadline is that we cannot miss the LWN
<elkbuntu> hmm... wtf.. i think oo.o spellcheck is teh broken...
<Burgundavia> yep
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> use firefox2's ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> or gaims ;)
<Burgundavia> or epiphanies
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbl. food
<Burgundavia> ok, back in a flash
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, wasnt the distrowatch mention of the surveys & marketing team in last week's?
* elkbuntu chjecks
<Burgundavia> if it was, kill it
<elkbuntu> hmm.. nope, wasnt...
<elkbuntu> i must have added it really early in the week or something and someone reworded it.
* lophyte pokes elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> hmm?
<lophyte> guess who got his membership yesterday :D
<elkbuntu> :D
<elkbuntu> congrats!
<jenda> The Marketing Team is happily becoming very, very membered :)
* Kamping_Kaiser lurks in the corner
<lophyte> thanks :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> wd lophyte , btw :)
<lophyte> go figure.. I just got an email from a guy in my loco team who got in contact with redhat's #1 guy in Canada and he's willing to give us anything we want for promotion
* lophyte doesn't want redhat's #1 guy
<lophyte> silly redhat
<jenda> MenZa: One more thing - how many will there be altogether?
<MenZa> jenda: around 4 or 500 if my last numbers are still correct
<MenZa> If it doesn't suffice, just drop me a note and I'll do some more.
<jenda> ok, very good. thanks.
<MenZa> np.
<jenda> MenZa, i'm sure it won't suffice :) But I don't have a problem with paying the printer here a hundred bucks to print another thou.
<MenZa> haha
<MenZa> yeah, figures
<MenZa> Anyway, work
<MenZa> I'll give you a status report when I get home
<MenZa> bb
<tomveens> I am looking for johnlittle
<tomveens> or somebody else involved with ubuntuvideo.com
<Burgwork> tomveens, now that I think about it, johnlittle has not been seen for a whilte
<Burgwork> but when he is, he will be in here
<tomveens> Burgwork: okay thanks!
<tomveens> I have already send a mail, but like just to talk about it
<tech-box> yarr
<Burgwork> unstable, there are some things available
<Burgwork> where in teh world are you?
<unstable> New York
<Burgwork> cool
<unstable> Farmingdale, NY
<Burgwork> what sort of things do you need?
<unstable> anything you guys got
<Burgwork> well, you can order CDs from shipit.ubuntu.com
<unstable> a laptop running Ubuntu and someone talking about it would be nice. Whatever the person who showcases wants to show.
<Burgwork> that will come from some stickers
<Burgwork> if you want a person, let me see what I can do
<unstable> awesome Burgwork
<unstable> http://wiki.factfest.org
<unstable> It's on November 17th
<Burgwork> nixternal, ping
<unstable> At Farmingdale State University. www.farmingdale.edu
<nixternal> pongalong homer
<unstable> John Perry Barlow is our keynote.
<Burgwork> nixternal, you know any new yorkers?
<nixternal> family
<nixternal> my mom's family is in nyc
<Burgwork> any Ubuntu sers
<nixternal> i was going to say Og, but he moved
<nixternal> you are only 4 hours from Mako
<Burgwork> yep
<nixternal> 4 hours from my house in Maryland
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> to bad im not in maryland anymore
<nixternal> you can visit my x-wife though..she is an ubuntuer..as well as my daughter
<nixternal> ;)
<Burgwork> nixternal, I am looking for somebody to help out unstable here
<nixternal> isn't there a NY LoCo?
<Burgwork> not according to google
<nixternal> heh, not according to the loco list either
<nixternal> you can ask Og if he knows of anyone
<nixternal> im sure he has to know somebody
<Burgwork> UbuntuWorldWide on the wiki lists some new yorkers
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-10-05
<Burgwork> nixternal, thanks
<Burgwork> unstable, I have emailed two people looking for information
<Burgwork> unstable, hang out in this channel and we shoudl be able to get an answer back to you
<Burgwork> or you can email me at corey.burger@ubuntu.com
<nixternal> oh...man, when you said unstable, i thought you were talking about Edgy support!
<nixternal> haha
<Burgwork> nope
<unstable> Someone using edgy with agilx + compiz would be awesome.
<unstable> Burgwork: shipit.ubuntu.com ships free cds?
<Burgwork> unstable, yes
<unstable> If the Festival is November 17th, will Edgy cds ship in time before then or no?
<Burgwork> mention in your request when you need them by
<Burgwork> I don't imagine it will be an issue
<Burgwork> how many people are expected to attend?
<unstable> It's hard to say.
<unstable> My goal is 1000 people.
<Burgwork> how many last year?
<Burgwork> are you the primary organizer?
<unstable> This is our first time.
<unstable> Burgwork: yes, myself and an alumni
<Burgwork> how many existing users of Linux?
<Burgwork> the reason I am asking is I am trying to gauge how many cds you should ask for
<unstable> Existing at our school?
<Burgwork> expected
<unstable> Well we have lilug( www.lilug.org ) which I'm also involved with.
<unstable> We have about 4% of students who use GNU/Linux
<unstable> But the idea is to have Ubuntu showcased with aiglx and compiz, and OO.o / gaim / firefox etc..and then everyone will want to use it!
<Burgwork> cool
<Burgwork> how big is lilug?
<unstable> 50 people on average a month
<Burgwork> I would ask for a 100 to 150 cds
<unstable> I'll be idling here for few days, let me know if anything comes up.
<unstable> I really appreciate the help, thanks.
<Burgwork> unstable, no worries
<unstable> Burgwork: How do I know if my "request" was accepted?
<Burgwork> unstable, ask
<Burgwork> sorry, it will tell you
<jenda> Burgwork: I'm near going to bed... in fact, extremely tired. But since a Czech LoCoTeam member wanted to add something to the UWN... I need to ask, how it is ATM.
<Burgwork> jenda, spelling checking and then out
<Burgwork> have them add it to the next issue
<Burgwork> which I am also going to be away for
<jenda> OK, very good from my point of view ;)
<jenda> I have no clue if he added it or not yet.
<jenda> On the wiki?
<Burgwork> yep
<unstable> Burgwork: There was no option anywhere to specify edgy.
<jenda> (He said he discussed it with Riddell)
<Burgwork> unstable, you are getting dapper
<lophyte> you can't order Edgy CDs
<lophyte> its not released yet
<unstable> Burgwork: also it automatically approved my order after I made it. So it's geting sent?
<Burgwork> yes
<unstable> lophyte: I want to order them for November 17th
<unstable> For a free/libre software and entertainment technology festival at my University
<lophyte> *nods* there's no pre-order, though :)
<jenda> Well, each LoCo team gets them, so you might be able to order a few from your LoCo Team... BTW :)
<Burgwork> jenda, there is no New York loco team
<jenda> (AFAIK)
<jenda> There ISN'T???
<jenda> You should start one, in that case :)
<jenda> And you can get your CDs from the nearest LoCo Team.
<Burgwork> for a specific event, you can get cds
<Burgwork> after all, events are going to generate higher than usual ROI
<jenda> Well, you can always get a few Dapper CDs from shipit... if I understood correctly.
<lophyte> if you want Edgy CDs, you'll either have to burn the Beta ISO yourself, or wait until Edgy is released and then order
<jenda> lophyte: not really...
<Burgwork> lophyte, shipit is not going to ship edgy cds
<lophyte> yeah, I heard that too.. was going to mention it
<lophyte> I wasn't sure if it was a for sure thingo rn ot
<lophyte> thing or not*
<jenda> "Our current plan is to keep ShipIt open but to continue shipping Version
<jenda> 6.06 LTS CDs rather than Edgy CDs."
<lophyte> ahh.
<jenda> "We will still produce CDs for Edgy, but are looking to make them
<jenda> available through other channels.  Specifically,
<jenda> - every approved LoCo team will receive a shipment of 500 CDs"
<Burgwork> ah, that is not yet
<Burgwork> means I need to get the Canadian loco approved
<Burgwork> lophyte, can you put us ont he next CC meeting agenda?
<lophyte> that shouldn't take much :P
<lophyte> sure
<jenda> O-M-G... it's not in there yet? :)
<jenda> Even the CZ has been approved for a long time... (and long before I knew, for shame ;))
<jenda> In any case, I'll have to go to bed for now. Night.
<tomveens> What is the progress of the ubuntu magazine? Is ubuntu marketing doing something with it?
<Madpilot> UWN = the magazine effort right now, more or less
<unstable> Ubuntu magazine that would be interesting
<unstable> I bought that linux magazine once, terrible terrible crap
<unstable> heh
<tomveens> never heard of the idea to have an ubuntu magazine?
<unstable> no
<Madpilot> it's been kicked around, currently it's shelved - good idea, but MT doesn't have the people to pull it off as well as all the other stuff
<tomveens> https://launchpad.net/projects/ubuntumagazine
<tomveens> https://launchpad.net/people/t1nt1n/ he started it I thought?
<unstable> Ship a free Ubuntu every 6 months with the magazine
<tomveens> The only thing I have heard was a poll for the name
<unstable> Even an issue every 3 months would be nice.
<Madpilot> tomveens, yeah, the name poll is about as far as it got
<unstable> I bet that would be profitable.
<unstable> But I know nothing about the magazine business.
<tomveens> I was just reading the blender magazine, a good magazine! and I thought there is also a lot to tell about ubuntu
<unstable> Like blender3d magazine?
<tomveens> http://blenderart.org/
<tomveens> here it is
<tomveens> you can download it
<tomveens> read it, it is very interesting
<unstable> awesome
<unstable> Someone should make a magazine style wiki.
<unstable> And then it exploits the whole issue to pdf and/or odt
<unstable> I'd write an article.
<unstable> s/exploits/exports/
<unstable> heh
<tomveens> in my own I can tell others a lot about ubuntu, image what kind of interesting things a group can do
<tomveens> mean can tell
<Burgundavia> unstable: exporting to pdf is not hard form the current wiki
<Burgundavia> plus the idea of an Ubuntu magazine has been raised before
<Burgundavia> tomveens: if you want to start the idea up, we will happily help you
<tomveens> thanx Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> but as Madpilot said, we just don't have the spare cycles to actually do much about it
<tomveens> you as an ubuntu-marketing team?
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> here is what I see needing to be done
<Burgundavia> create a look, with a template
<Burgundavia> write one or two articles
<Burgundavia> ask other epole to join you
<Burgundavia> forget about definign an audience and don't expect peopel to join you until you have sucess
<tomveens> you defining the rules of open community's very well
<unstable> yea, once it's sucessful I bet a lot of people will want to join.
<Burgundavia> about 90% of the people who express interest will fall away within the first one or two releases
<Burgundavia> however, that 10% will carry you
<unstable> If you do a bi-monthly issue I bet you'll get dugg and slashdotted regularly.
<Burgundavia> I would initially say quartly
<Burgundavia> that manages expectations quite well
<tomveens> I have to lay in my bed for a while to picture the form in my head, hope I'll succeed in this, because it is an interesting project
<unstable> But really how different can the magazine be from digg or slashdot or newsforge or UWN etc.
<tomveens> unstable: I rather do not want to be slashdotted because I have a little home server;)
<unstable> What will be in the magazine to make it different?
<Burgundavia> big articles about ubuntu
<Burgundavia> howtos, major successes, etc.
<tomveens> And clearer lay-out
<poningru> hmm
<tomveens> buy a magazine and you'll find out that it has some scoops but mainly a feel-good layout
<tomveens> easy reading
<tomveens> for a huge audiance as possible
<unstable> Debian's DWN died, so you'll have a bigger audience now too.
<Madpilot> PDF mags aren't really mass-market - not yet, anyway
<tomveens> What is that Debian DWN never heard of it
<unstable> tomveens: Where do you think UWN came from?
<Madpilot> Debian Weekly News
<tomveens> okay
<Madpilot> UWN = Ubuntu Weekly News
<unstable> http://www.debian.org/News/weekly/2006/39/
<unstable> "As Debian experiments with funding, the editor and main author of DWN is going to experiment with spending less time on Debian. Please understand that due to this there may be no future issues of DWN in the current form or that they will only be released less frequently."
<tomveens> I find pdf nicer to read than in a browser
<unstable> same
<unstable> Because of the borders/newspaper like feel.
<tomveens> yes
<unstable> Less distractions and other crap, I can focus on the text, since I know there is a uniform layout.
<tomveens> I is not a newspaper where you feel the paper. But is being busy with the issue
<unstable> wow, this blender is a 78 page issue.
<unstable> That's a lot.
<tomveens> yes
<tomveens> magazines have at least 40 pages
<tomveens> and that is in the magazine bussiness not much
<Madpilot> the only problem with PDF mags/newsletters is that you often wind up scrolling up and down to follow the newspaper-style columns of text
<Burgundavia> I would aim for 10 pages
<Burgundavia> 4 articles, with filler for the rest
<tomveens> you can make the pdf-vieuwer switch to another page, like 1 page to view at the time
<Burgundavia> back in a couple of hours
<tomveens> I would say as quick  idea to make sections. Because ubuntu exsists of teams and people who are not in those, a lot of different interessts in ubuntu. Developers information is interesting but not for every ubuntu user.
<tomveens> some of them just want to use a secure system and openoffice
<tomveens> Madpilot: I see what you are talking about, it has to be designed to easy read in a pdf viewer
<tomveens> thats a challenge
<tomveens> I like the idea to do this, but first I have to think about it, also because of my other projects, but imagine...
<tomveens> I start this and publish something on the internet, people find it interesting. Is there server space you can offer the project?
<tomveens> how does that work?
<poningru> tomveens: supposedly bzr has server space/bandwidth to do such things
<poningru> and you can just link it from your page
<rjian> Burgundavia: Is it ok to contribute News from Philippines??
<tomveens> So the website ubuntuvideo has it own serverspace but can host their video files at bzr?
<poningru> rjian: what kinda news?
<poningru> if its ubuntu related then ofcourse
<tomveens> okay, I see the picture
<rjian> Poningru: how about FOSS related?
<poningru> hmm you are talking about UWN right?
<poningru> put it in for #17, if its too offtopic someone will take it out
<rjian> ah ok
<Burgundavia> crap, we missed LWN
<jenda> hm
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, cest la vie
<Burgundavia> no matter
<elkbuntu> pardon the bad french :
<Burgundavia> please do a final spell check
<elkbuntu> i did a check last night. fixed my name's spelling up and so forth
<Burgundavia> perfect
<elkbuntu> jenda, want to take a quick look to make sure i didnt miss anything?
<jenda> sure
<elkbuntu> bbs. going to get some photocopying done
<jenda> BTW, did you keep the gobby and the wiki versions synced?
<Burgundavia> jenda: no, I did not
<Burgundavia> another minor point
<Burgundavia> avoid [http:// blah] 
<Burgundavia> it is a moinism
<jenda> right
<jenda> umm... really?
<jenda> I think it's a better way to write a link... but sure.
<jenda> can be removed easily.
<jenda> Not sure I can sync them now.
<jenda> oh crud, I'll force myself.
<Burgundavia> we avoid it for the plaintext email, it is too hard to strip out
<jenda> what do you mean by strip out?
<jenda> BTW I hate the password on gobby. I always have to go to the editing policies page.
<jenda> hehe... cool way of making people read the page :-D
<jenda> I hope you're sure about that, Burgundavia... I just removed about 30 http:// and https:// from URLs
<Burgundavia> oh, don't remove that bit
<Burgundavia> just the [ ] 
<jenda> grrr
<jenda> I didn't understand what you meant.
<Burgundavia> sorry
<Burgundavia> sync the latest from the wiki
<jenda> no undo in gobby :)
<jenda> will have to do it manually...
<Burgundavia> I just changed a bunch in the wiki
<poningru> jenda: its 'uni of florida @ for the win'
<jenda> poningru: I know, thanks, but I'm still having trouble remembering :)
<jenda> !lart my memory.
<poningru> you know we could change it to something else if you _really_ want
<jenda> boy does it look stupid when all the http:// in gobby are in my color... wait, it IS stupid...
<jenda> poningru: no, it's not the password in particular, it's the fact there is one.
<jenda> :)
<jenda> But if you think we need it, then I'm not fighting ;)
<poningru> yeah rather not have a open ended service running without any password at all
<Burgundavia> http://benjamin.smedbergs.us/blog/2006-10-04/is-ubuntu-an-operating-system/
<Burgundavia> wow
<jenda> (grr.. .how can I make xchat open links in firefox by default?)
<Burgundavia> you can't
<poningru> arr?
<poningru> right click
<poningru> open in browser
<jenda> poningru: opened in galeon...
<jenda> ...removed galeon...
<jenda> opens in lynx :-D
<poningru> oh
<poningru> whats your default browser?
<jenda> I have a URL handler 'open in firefox', but I'm so used to clicking 'open in browser'
<jenda> firefox
<jenda> but, for example, when I right click a php script in nautilus, it doesn't offer ff as an option.
<jenda> (edgy beta)
<Burgundavia> ok, sending the UWN now
<Burgundavia> bloody long time
<Burgundavia> and this week I am away as well
<jenda> Burgundavia: wait, I didn't sync gobby yet.
<jenda> or did you?
<Burgundavia> no, I didn't
<jenda> Or will you rather re-demoin it?
<Burgundavia> the wiki is the latest
<Burgundavia> afaik
<jenda> yes
<Burgundavia> I am pulling from the wiki
<Burgundavia> I would rather we have one location
<jenda> And will you demoinize it all over again?
<Burgundavia> when in the wiki, leave in a note in gobby, and vice versa
<jenda> (one location is obviously the best)
<jenda> But technical issues prevented that this time.
<Burgundavia> are there chagnes in ogbby not in moin?
<jenda> Only moinisms removed, I hope.
<Burgundavia> ok, then remove teh gobby document entirely please
<jenda> But it's quite a bit of work to do.
<jenda> uh?
<Burgundavia> I already removed the moinism from teh wiki copy
<jenda> aha
<jenda> ok
<jenda> double work :(
<Burgundavia> sorry
<jenda> I won't remove the gobby document, there is even a 15
<jenda> UWN 15 there
<jenda> But I put a notice that editing takes place in the wiki.
<Burgundavia> ok
<jenda> or... perhaps there's no point in that... poningru, let's remove them both. The wiki should be good enough an archive.
<poningru> so just remove entire UWN 15 and 16?
<jenda> Id' say so.
<jenda> poningru: and the UWN 15 todo list... and UWN 16 (2
<jenda> err... (2)
<jenda> :)
<Burgundavia> ok, UWN 16 sent
<poningru> awesome
<jenda> yay
<jenda> better than never.
<BHSPitLappy> woo.
<BHSPitLappy> jenda, what's your situation with case badge stickers?
<Burgundavia> 17 created
<Burgundavia> edit away
<jenda> BHSPitLappy: MenZa will be sending them today
<jenda> will be 4 or 5 hundred.
<jenda> Well would you look at that... a nice crisp UWN in my box :)
<jenda> yay - a poster order from dholbach :)
<elkbuntu> hehe
<Klaidas> hello
<lophyte> hiya
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-10-06
<cpk2> hi, I am curious if you guys do billboard ads?
<jenda> cpk2: Probably out of our scope.
<jenda> cpk2: but who knows :)
<jenda> I started out with stickers, now I'm doing posters...
<cpk2> hrmm, just wondering because I saw an ubuntu billboard ad the other day and wondering how it happened
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> It's a big secret, they didn't tell us much about it.
<jenda> You live in California, right?
<cpk2> yeah, it was on the way into san francisco
<jenda> yep
<cpk2> just wondering how the ubuntu team managed to get the resources for it =P
<jenda> It's Canonical's work, AFAIK.
<popey> canonical has a benevolent dictator at the helm :)
<cpk2> ooohh
<cpk2> yeah i cant imagine billboard space on the main freeway into san francisco being cheap =)
<cpk2> does canonical rely solely on donations?
<popey> canonical does, yes, from one person
<popey> but ubuntu has quite a community behind it
<popey> people who do things for the good of ubuntu off their own back
<cpk2> oh, some more reading at canonical reveals that they sell support
<jenda> well... canonical has profits too :)
<jenda> exactly
<jenda> canonical is a commercial company like any other...
<jenda> ...except it pours insane cash into Ubuntu.
<jenda> 
<popey> :)
<popey> oo unicode smiley
<popey> 
<jenda> 
<popey> \o/
<popey> so where can i get these posters then ? :)
<cpk2> hehe
<jenda> hehe... from me, of course.
<popey> what do they look like and how do I get them?
<cpk2> why doesnt ubuntu have an "ubuntu gear" webpage? =)
<jenda> They will look like this: http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/DIY%20Material/Batch%201,%20Posters/HanZo/poster-v01.jpg
<jenda> (approx)
<popey> cpk2: they do - cafepress
<jenda> cpk2: I'm working on one :)
<jenda> rigth
<popey> nice, like it
<cpk2> oh cool
<jenda> different - I'm working on a website with community supplied marketing material.
<jenda> and marketing howto's
<cpk2> jenda: so a webpage that is kinda like a howto spread the ubuntu word? and some tools to help people with that I guess?
<jenda> In any case, just drop an email to jenda at ubuntu dot com if you want a poster. They should be ready in about two weeks, and a good rule of thumb on the price is between $1 and 1 per poster + 2/$3 shipping.
<jenda> cpk2: yep
<jenda> the posters will be A3
<jenda> ok, guys... it's 4 AM here, so I think it's a suitable time for bed :)
<popey> :)
<jenda> Good night.
<popey> nn
<cpk2> night, reading your wiki atm =)
<jenda> (It's probably very outdated... but it reminds me to check it from time to time... :) )
<cpk2> some cool ideas, I had no idea ubuntu was trying to be such a force
<jenda> 
<popey> "trying" :D
<cpk2> well I feel like it already is as easy to install as windows, which helps, its just after you install it getting all those windows things you did before to work  (media being the biggest problem)
<cpk2> i think thats probably one of the biggest marketing problems =\
<unstable> cpk2: You can thank american patent law for those problems. imho
<unstable> And the lame trend of non-free proprietary standards, ie wmv/ram/mov.
<cpk2> yes, but once people are used to using those standards they dont want to have to switch to ogg and stuff when they already have stuff in non-free format
<popey> and drivers - nvidia/wireless
<unstable> I think once open document format starts to gain momentum, people will realize the benefits of open standards. and things might change
<unstable> Look how great html can be as an open standard.
<jenda> Just one sencence before I leave... :) If you consider the huge amount of effort and manpower that has to be mustered to create something as complex as an OS at Ubuntu's quality level, you must reach the conclusion that the people have strong motivation... and when you assume that there must be a certain number of people who have the same motivation, but not the capabilities to actually improve the SW itself, you inevitably have a huge amount
<jenda>  of non-tech workforce, and thus Ubuntu becomes a 'force'.
<cpk2> yeah, open office is really great
<jenda> I'm one of those people :) I find other ways to support the cause.
<popey> no cpk2 not open office, open document formats..
<popey> not the same
<jenda> And as for the media stuff, cpk2, please check easyubuntu.freecontrib.org
<unstable> ogg(theora+vorbis) is awesome
<jenda> 
<popey> heh
<unstable> A lot of video game manufacturers(most of them) use this video for playing videos in their games.
<unstable> Since it's an open standard/patent free
* jenda is off, sorry.
<popey> o/
<unstable> But real player / windows media player / quicktime all want to push their proprietary non-free standards and usually don't support ogg(theora+vorbis) by default.
<cpk2> popey: I see, but wow odf is really new
<unstable> things will change, hopefully people will realize their data is in non-free proprietary formats and will want them to be in free(libre) open formats. for better interoperability
<popey> yeah, we have had some experience of making videos in our Linux User Group, making ones that play on everything is impossible
<popey> you have to have multiple formats
<popey> one for windows, one for everyone else
<unstable> popey: Or just do what my lug does, only release ogg(theora+vorbis)
<unstable> And link to codecs for win32 and mac.
<popey> yeah, but lots of potential lug members are on windows
<popey> and using desktops they don't control
<popey> like in a corporate environment
<unstable> popey: so, they can watch ogg(theora+vorbis) on windows.
<unstable> popey: So portable apps vlc
<popey> not if they don't control the desktop
<unstable> They don't need to install it, just run it.
<popey> some people just flat can't do that
<popey> we want to be as accessible as possible
<popey> I don't want to cut out people because we're too bloody-minded to make videos available for them
<unstable> eh, I like pushing open standardized formats.
<popey> we had very lengthy heated discussions about this
<popey> yeah, and we do
<unstable> I don't want to release non-free formats and encourage them.
<popey> we do stuff in ogg
<popey> we aren't encouraging them
<popey> we are making it accessible
<popey> anyway, that's what we do
<unstable> People will just pick what is easy.
<popey> yea
<popey> and then they get to watch our video
<unstable> which is probably the non-free format for the windows users
<popey> that's the key point
<popey> that's fine
<popey> I just flat don't care
<popey> I want them to watch the video
<Plug> flv is interesting
<Plug> it's 'winning'
<Plug> cos people don't want to care about codecs, players, etc
<popey> yeah, we upload to google video too :)
<unstable> yea, looks like flv will be big
<unstable> I hope gnash does a good job reverse engineering flv
<popey> or *HAH!* adobe opens up flash
<popey> </unlikely>
<unstable> hehe
<unstable> They opened PDF
<unstable> It's got some patents, but it's royalty free(gratis) and they call it an open standard.
<unstable> hence xpdf/gpdf/kpdf using it.
<unstable> But big media regimes have a lot of money. So I doubt Adobe will open flash considering it's purpose.
<unstable> You can upload ogg(theora+vorbis) to Google video?
<Flannel> if <canvas> or MS's... um, whatever it's called, gain much ground, I imagine adobe will open flash.  They'd rather keep a format monopoly
<unstable> XPS
<unstable> yea, that sucks
<unstable> damn Microsoft is going to go and kill pdf so their proprietary XPS can win
<Plug> I don't think PDF was ever closed?
<Plug> Who invented PostScript?
<unstable> yea, it was
<unstable> Xeros Plug
<unstable> Xerox*
<unstable> Adobe calls "pdf" and open standard. But there are patents.
<unstable> So they can sue ANYONE who uses pdf and didn't pay them/contract with them.
<unstable> Which includes xpdf/gpdf/kpdf users. NOT just the developers. But users of patent infringment are also at risk.
<unstable> At least those who fall under the silly silly american patent law system.
<unstable> Europe is fine. since their courts don't enforce software idea patents
<popey> hehe
<popey> they try
<unstable> Plug: sorry Adobe did postscript
* popey notes first line of wikipedia... 
<unstable> But they based it off some xerox crap
<popey> "Portable Document Format (PDF) is a file format proprietary to Adobe Systems for representing two-dimensional documents in a ...."
<unstable> ..."Adobe holds a number of patents relating to the PDF format and claims that it is an open standard, licensing them on a royalty-free basis for use in developing software that complies with its PDF specification.[1] "
<unstable> So that's like Microsoft's MSXML Office 2007 format.
<unstable> It's the "we won't sue you don't worry...we're your friend" type of promise
<unstable> heh
<unstable> They want their format to spread and be widely adopted.(hence no royalty fees) but anytime there is an entity with lots of money using the format they got you by the balls.
<unstable> Hence MS Office 2007 isn't going to support exporting to pdf.
<unstable> But OpenOffice.org has exported to pdf for a long time.
<unstable> Since they have no money. heh
<unstable> gif(lzw/unisys) patents expired 5 days ago
<unstable> We can all use gif freely(libre) now.
<unstable> mp3 patents will expire in 2009
<popey> no more burnallgifs
<unstable> mpeg-2 is a bitch
<popey> can they be renewed?
<unstable> There are like 700+ patents on mpeg-2
<unstable> popey: no
<unstable> They can add new crap though, and patent that.
<unstable> But gif won't be changed.
<popey> \o/ png
<unstable> Here is a sad fact...
<unstable> mpeg-2 patent licensing/negotiations took longer to do, then actually created the mpeg-2 standard.
<popey> :(
<unstable> then actually creating the mpeg-2 standard*
<unstable> I wonder...I'm not a lawyer, but Canonical is based on that island between Ireland and Britian...
<unstable> I would think Ubuntu could just distribute anything that has been software idea patented...and not worry aboutit.
<popey> Isle Of Man
<unstable> since european courts don't enforce software idea patents
<unstable> yea, Isle of Man
<unstable> which is a great name, considering the context
<unstable> Ubuntu(Isle Of Man)
<popey> Canonical isn't based there
<popey> they just are registered there for tax purposes
<popey> their office is in London
<unstable> ahh
<unstable> I wonder how they are allowed to have libdvdread3 in ubuntu.com repos
<unstable> Europe has a DMCA type act, iirc
<popey> EUCD
<unstable> popey: Is it less ridiculous compared to DMCA and it allows such technologies like libdvdread3?
<popey> I don't know enough about it to be honest
<popey> but the DMCA blows goats
<popey> I have proof
<unstable> Is there an ubuntu-legal mailing list?
<unstable> Does Ubuntu use SPI?
<unstable> popey: I agree.
<popey> there's not a public legal list I don't think
<popey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/
<unstable> Kind of sucks to go to the video store pop a disc into my computer and commit a criminal offense everytime I watch a movie.(since I'm a GNU/Linux user)
<unstable> Does Ubuntu use SPI? Or do they use someone else or other entity?
<popey> no idea
<popey> ubuntu probably uses canonicals resources
<popey> whatever they may be - canonical is a private comapny so
<popey> *shrug*
* popey wishes tonyyarusso luck
<jenda> Huzzah, MenZa
<jenda> amazing... a moderation request comes and before I can handle it, it's done :) Much better than before.
<MenZa> Hello :)
<MenZa> Would anyone have any clue how to unlock a Sony Ericsson K800i?
<jenda> Got the key?
<jenda> There's gotta be a keyhole somewhere.
<MenZa> heh
<jenda> beep... beep... bip ... quit ... bip... quit...
<poningru> arr?
<MenZa> again?
<MenZa> O.o
* poningru wonders which UWN we can put the ff news in
<poningru> crap uh... ignore what I said
<MenZa> /ignore poningru_work___ all
<MenZa> ;)
<BHSPitLappy> hey MenZa
<MenZa> harro.
<BHSPitLappy> weren't you involved with some case badge stickers
<poningru> yarr
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-10-07
<milosevic> hi
<milosevic> ooooh come on
<klepas> hey there
<milosevic> what's up
<klepas> waiting for this to compile :)
<milosevic> :P
<milosevic> what are you compiling?
<klepas> lastest cvs update of gimp
<milosevic> cool
<milosevic> are you a designer or something like that?
<klepas> something of the sort, yea
<klepas> pixel and bezier junkie ;)
<milosevic> hooooo God
<milosevic> I just sent an email to be a translator and I screwed up a word
<milosevic> I think that's not good... :P
<milosevic> i have to go, see you around :D
<nixternal> i do believe that was a troll
<nixternal> he/she messaged me trolling i think
<poningru> wtf weird troll I guess
<poningru> nixternal: booboo?
<poningru> sister or daughter?
<nixternal> daughter
<poningru> aww
* poningru hugs nixternal 
<poningru> see I have always wondered what its like being a father
<nixternal> its nuts ;)
<poningru> hehe
<nixternal> it causes you to loose your hair at a young age..well that could be linux also ;)
<poningru> rofl
<poningru> see there was an article on florida freeculture or some other organization a while ago, where it said something about me being a 'man'
<poningru> and this was when I was 20
<poningru> and they just went with the age
<poningru> but I was like... wait a sec
<poningru> I dont feel like an adult
<poningru> I still feel like a 'boy'
<poningru> even at 22
<poningru> and after thinking for the longest time, I still dont know what makes a human an adult
<poningru> rather I dont know when I will feel like one
<poningru> and one of my ideas was 'when I have a child of mine own'
<poningru> but... I dont know
<poningru> </rant>
<poningru> ofcourse then I was like how very selfish of me to put all of that on a young child... etc.
<poningru> blah
<nixternal> sorry...dog had to go to the bathroom ;)
<poningru> :)
<nixternal> im 32, and im the farthest thing you will ever see from being an adult
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> but is that a good thing?
<poningru> I mean I am still feeling like a kid, but...
<nixternal> i do too a majority of the time..plus i am back in school so it helps a litle
<poningru> yeah I am still in school
<poningru> will be for another 3-4 years depending on if I decide on med school or not
<nixternal> nice
<milosevic> I need someone to talk... :P
<milosevic> nha
<milosevic> i'm going to sleep now :D
* BHSPitLappy goes to sleep
* milosevic is away: [... :) lqmL :* **] 
* BHSPitLappy zzzzzzz
* jenda checks mail...
* jenda checks mail again...
<MenZa> heh
<jenda> 
<jenda> hello matid
<matid> Hello jenda
<linuxphotogeek> Thanks marketing team for cool Issue 16
<elkbuntu> :)
<johnlittle> I wish I could work on a cool issue 17
<linuxphotogeek> The rss feed for the newsletter seems broken
<linuxphotogeek> It only shows 15
<linuxphotogeek> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed  - doesn't show all the newsletters
<johnlittle> Nice job on the FOSScast elk..I just linked it from my blog. Better late than never
<elkbuntu> :)
<elkbuntu> johnlittle, pm :)
<johnlittle> Melissa did you link your interview in last weeks UWN?
<elkbuntu> johnlittle, i believe so
<johnlittle> cool
<elkbuntu> johnlittle, if not, the one before
<johnlittle> Shows how far behind I am
<elkbuntu> have you identified or not?
<elkbuntu> because you havent responded to my PM
<nixternal> johnlittle: did you happen to receive my email concerning the new location of my blog?
<johnlittle> nixternal yep making the change today
<jenda> poningru: ping
<nixternal> cool...i stole some ideas from you as well with the "social bookmarks"
<nixternal> and i stole your blog roll, and made an opml file from it ;)
<poningru> jenda: ping
<poningru> err pong
<jenda> poningru: Ya think you could remove the extra documents in gobby? I think they only cause confusion.
<poningru> frack
<poningru> let me call my roomate and ask him to do it
<poningru> I am kinda down at my parents house
<jenda> poningru: That is, all except UWN 17 and UWN 16 (FR)
<jenda> OK
<poningru> right
<jenda> In fact, it's no hurry,
<jenda> so just leave it till you're back, I think.
<poningru> meh I will just ask my roomate to do it
<jenda> wtf, I suddenly can't connect :(
<jenda> (cannot assign requested address)
<poningru> hmm weird
<johnlittle> nixternal: updated your link
<nixternal> cool beans ;)
<milosevic> what up!
<milosevic> :P
<milosevic> any one knows if its better evolution than thunderbird?
<MenZa> matter of personal opinion.
<milosevic> ok, let me ask in a different way
<dotwaffle> sylpheed-claws is good too. as is kmail..
<milosevic> does evolution "goes away" from the task bar when minimized??
<milosevic> I haven't tried those
<milosevic> but what I want is to be able to minimize it and to have just the icon in the notification area
<milosevic> let me google to see if there is any plugin for thunderbird :P
<elkbuntu> milosevic, this is not the right place to seek support
<milosevic> ... it was just a question
<milosevic> but ok
<milosevic> I'm not looking for support though
<poningru> milosevic: #thunderbird irc.mozilla.org
<jenda> milosevic: if you find out, lemme know :)
<milosevic> i will, I found a two plugins, but one doesn't work in linux, installed the other one and is not working, let me keep looking
<milosevic> thanks poningru
<jenda> (BTW, it's off-topic on this channel)
<elkbuntu> i did try say that earlier
<jenda> true :) Didn't see that.
<milosevic> I forgot why I entered this channel in the first place
<milosevic> but now I remember
<milosevic> I was looking for Richard Johnson or Corey Burger
<milosevic> I want to translate the weekly newsletter to Spanish, if there is no translation
<milosevic> and if there is, well, i can help
<jenda> milosevic: aha, that's great :)
<jenda> Can you use gobby?
<jenda> (btw, both Rich and Corey are usually around as 'nixternal' and 'Burgundavia')
<milosevic> yeah, I see them yesterday, but Rich didn't answered, then I sent an email to Corey and got no response yet
<milosevic> so, i'm here :P
<jenda> The best way to do this is on gobby, really.
<jenda> The French already do so.
<jenda> Spanish is logically next in line.
<jenda> So just log on to 70.171.62.28 , password ufl@ftw and create a new document.
<jenda> preferably 'UWN 17 (ES)'
<milosevic> let's see
<milosevic> let me install gobby, just upgrade and I don't know what happen to it :P
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> you need the edgy gobby anyway ;)
<milosevic> ok, If i need edgy
<milosevic> should i change this
<jenda> No you do not need edgy, just gobby 0.4
<jenda> included in edgy
<milosevic> deb http://pkern.debian.net/debian dapper obby to deb http://pkern.debian.net/debian edgy obby correct?
<jenda> Do you have edgy installed?
<milosevic> yeap
<milosevic> just installed it yesterday
<jenda> then I think you don't need the line at all
<jenda> comment it out
<jenda> edgy already has gobby 0.4 in the repos
<milosevic> ok
<milosevic> lets see
<jenda> (Why is it so exhausting to play the saxophone after a month or two of not having touched it... :( )
* jenda pants
<milosevic> when you stop playing guitar and then try it after a few months, yous fingers hurts like hell
<jenda> hehe :) Indeed. Nothing hurts me now (my lips stopped hurting after sax a long time ago)... but I feel like I ran a mile.
<poningru> jenda: you play?
<poningru> which one?
* poningru plays alto and tenor
* jenda too :)
<jenda> 
<jenda> I have a nice silver alto about twenty years old, and a gold tenor, both a Czech brand - Amati.
<poningru> woah
* poningru is jealous
<jenda> why dat?
<poningru> milosevic: dont make  a new doc right now
<jenda> can't be any better than yours :-D The silver one, although beautiful, is not very good.
* poningru is in the process of deleting everything except uwn 17 uwn16(fr)
<jenda> And the new one is a decent, cheap sax.
<jenda> great ;)
<poningru> jenda: I dont own one :(
<poningru> I have to rent one
<jenda> oh :(
<poningru> I usually do it for a month during summer
<jenda> I got the silver from my mum, it was cheap... and I saved a year for the gold :-D
<poningru> it costs like USD 10000 for a good one here
<jenda> I've never spent as much money on anything - it's worth more than this laptop.
<poningru> brand new
<jenda> hehe, I guess it would be the same - but I have a $1000 one.
<poningru> I can probably buy a used one for about USD 2000
<jenda> It's decent for my needs.
<jenda> Seriously, I saw a brand new Yamaha alto in New Brunswick for $700 CAD
<jenda> I can't believe you couldn't get a $1 or $2000 decent sax in Florida.
<jenda> Two years ago, I had a band. Gone now :(. We would jam once a week. Good fun.
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> dude if we ever get together...
<poningru> we should invite jono too
* jenda corrects the allcaps in "he plays too?"
<jenda> oh, what the... HE PLAYS TOO? :)
<poningru> not sure
<poningru> he plays a bunch of stuff
<poningru> guitar being his main...
<jenda> ok, cool
* milosevic is away: @ the bathroom
<jenda> I play the piano too... and I have my brother's oboe here... (it's worth more than both my saxes and both my computers combined :-D... but he doesn't play it anymore)
* jenda stares at the auto-away message
<poningru> hehe
* jenda searched for saxophones on ebay, and it offers a ton of brand new ones for less than $10... there's definitely something I'm not grokking there.
<jenda> Amazon offers saxes for $600
<jenda> tenors
<jenda> That's a crazy price... I wonder what the quality is on that.
<milosevic> ready
<milosevic> :P
<jenda> the UWN? cool
<jenda> I can't connect to gobby :(
<jenda> (still)
<jenda> If the problem persists tomorrow, I'll start worrying about it, I guess.
<milosevic> maybe for this
<milosevic> [11:40]  * poningru is in the process of deleting everything except uwn 17 uwn16(fr)
<poningru> milosevic: you can use it, just save it before I tell you I am taking the server down
<poningru> save it locally at your comp
<milosevic> i can't even connect :/
<milosevic> let me go to gnome, i don't like KDE , jus a sec
<jenda> hello ryanakca :)
<ryanakca> hello jenda
<jenda> ryanakca: you obviously _also_ begged the 'system' for a +u :)
<ryanakca> jenda: yes...
<ryanakca> had to sacrifice a couple sheep to the IRCOPs, but I did get it :)
<ryanakca> lol
<jenda> me too 
<milosevic> something is wrong with mi gnome
<milosevic> lets see if i can connect to gbby now
<milosevic> jenda, i found a docking applications
* poningru wonders where Burgundavia is
<Burgundavia> poningru: GNOME summit in Boston
<jenda> cool 
<milosevic> kdocker
<poningru> woah
<poningru> jenda: whats the hex for that smiley?
<jenda> no idea...
<jenda> it's a kana_TSU
<poningru> arr?
<poningru> how do you input it?
<jenda> that's the keysym
<jenda> I use a xmodmap file for my keyboard, so for me it's Super+o :)
<poningru> 
<poningru> ah ic
<milosevic> ... I'll be back... :P
<jenda> MenZa: Aha! http://www.flickr.com/photos/menza/256782660/
<jenda> 
* MenZa clicks
<MenZa> arr!
<MenZa> :D
<milosevic> fixed
<milosevic> :D
<jenda> congrats
<milosevic> thanks
<milosevic> jenda,
<jenda> milosevic?
<milosevic> i cannot connect with gobby :/
<jenda> BTW, is milosevic your real name?
<jenda> what's the error?
<milosevic> nop
<milosevic> mi name is Ruben
<jenda> Why would you use it as a nickname then? looks politically charged to me :)
<milosevic> I have it since 1998
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-10-08
<Mi|o> what about this one? :P
<MenZa> Milo
<MenZa> l > |
<MenZa> ;o
<Mi|o> this is the error message: Could not open file '70.171.62.28' for reading
<Mi|o> well milo is being used
<jenda> hmm
<MenZa> Milonia
<MenZa> :O
<MenZa> Milovic
<MenZa> :D
<jenda> I have 'cannot assign requested address'
<jenda> and can't connect either.
<Mi|o> if i try to join, that's the error I get
<Mi|o> when creating the session, i get that error too
<elkbuntu> poningru, ping?
<poningru> elkbuntu: pong
<elkbuntu> PM
<jenda> mdke_: ping
<jenda> website trouble...
<jenda> mdke_: the public_html directory in /home/marketing has disappeared... not very good for business :(
* BHSPitLappy yawns
<jenda> elkbuntu: I just updated my entry in the counter, and noticed that it asks for 'version'... shouldn't it be 'release'?
<elkbuntu> probably
<jenda> The entire marketing directory on doc.ubuntu.com has been deleted :( I wonder if it's Bazaar's fault.
<elkbuntu> who knows
<jenda> mdke_ might :)
<elkbuntu> hes probably busy though ;)
<BHSPitLappy> eek.
<jenda> Or asleep at this time. It's no hurry.
<jenda> elkbuntu: another thing is that if you mess up the password or anything when registering (in the counter), all the forms get blanked, which is kindof annoying.
<elkbuntu> jenda, i know
<jenda> ok
<mdke_> jenda: I'll have a look
<jenda> mdke_: thx
<jenda> mdke_: no data has been lost, because it is no more than a sync with bzr, of course.
<mdke_> sure
<mdke_> I think the machine has a problem
<mdke_> jenda: bzr: ERROR: No repository present: u'http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-marketing/spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu/'
<jenda> grr
<jenda> what could the problem be?
* jenda tries to push into the repo...
<mdke_> I don't know, did anything change with the repo?
<jenda> not sure... I know I ctrl+C'd a push yesterday, I wonder if that could be a problem...
<mdke_> I can't get it on my computer either
<jenda> mdke_: can you try now?
<jenda> I pushed and it took a suspiciously long time. Maybe it UL'd the entire thing again.
<mdke_> ok.
<mdke_> looks like nothing is happening
<mdke_> you can retry it yourself by simply logging in and running the "cronjob" script
<mdke_> it may be that the machine has some kind of problem
<mdke_> marketing@hudson:~$ ping google.com
<mdke_> ping: unknown host google.com
<mdke_> oh dear
<jenda> aha....
<mdke_> it seems to be on and off
<jenda> but it blanks the entire directory when it's off.
<mdke_> I certainly can't seem to download it on my computer either.
<mdke_> can you download it on yours?
<jenda> lemme check
<jenda> check out, that is ;)
<jenda> mdke_: it's fetching
<jenda> but it's a lot of material to fetch.
<mdke_> something is now happening on my machine too, albeit not much
* jenda wonders what that means.
<mdke_> ok, it's worked
<jenda> ok, cool.
<mdke_> i'll try on the server
<mdke_> seems to be working. Probably there was a problem with the internet when it tried the cronjob
<mdke_> if you need to retry ever, just log in and run the cronjob script
<jenda> ok, will do. Thx a bunch :)
<jenda> mdke_: is the cronjob now running and pulling, or should I log in and do that (it's still empty there)
<mdke_> yeah, it's running now
<mdke_> oh no, it broke
<mdke_> I'll reboot the server and we'll hope the internet connection settles down
<jenda> ok
* jenda crosses fingers
<mdke_> no, it has some problems still. we'll wait and see later
<jenda> ok
<milosevic> :/
<milosevic> still not able to connect
<milosevic> :P
<elkbuntu> gobby is still very young software, there are still bugs :)
<milosevic> should I keep trying?
<milosevic> is there any other way?
<elkbuntu> no idea
<elkbuntu> i dont know that much about it
<milosevic> ok
<Burgundavia> nixternal: ping
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:Burgundavia] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's channel | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam | UWN #16 is out | Help us write UWN 17 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue17 | Channel logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<tomveens> Fridge it!
<jenda> johnlittle: congrats for the ubuntuvideo competition :)
<tomveens> Why doe you have to have shockwave for ubuntuvideo?
<jenda> mostly :(
<MenZa> lol
<nixternal> Burgundavia: pong?
<Burgundavia> nixternal: do you have some Ubuntu cds Ubuntu Toronto can have?
<nixternal> how many?
<Burgundavia> 50?
<nixternal> i have some for an upcoming event
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> timeframe is the 21st of this month
<nixternal> you can try contacting marilize..she usually rocks and can get them to you in a week
<Burgundavia> I am trying to avoid using shipit for this, becuase I have already asked her to rush stuff for me a few months ago
<nixternal> i am waiting for my shipment to come in, as i didn't expedite it this time..hopefully it will be here by the 28th, otherwise i won't have any for the meeting
<Burgundavia> ah
<nixternal> have poningru contact her
<Burgundavia> I can contact her as well
<Burgundavia> just seeing if somebody had some dapper lying around first
<nixternal> usually i do
<nixternal> i usually have a nice little ubuntu depot here
<nixternal> but a bug in there system killed my last 2 orders
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-10-03
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<gerr1> don't know if you have seen this yet
<gerr1> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown
<juliux> good morning gerr1 
<juliux> gerr1, i called mr schneider yesterday but he didn t know anything about ubuntu or canonical or ubucon. but he will check what he can d
<gerr1> juliux: how useful
<gerr1> juliux: he is apparently the guy who said no 
<juliux> gerr1, ok
<juliux> but he will check again;9
<tristanbob> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Countdown_Help_spread_the_word_about_Ubuntu
<tristanbob> super easy to add to blog
<tristanbob> http://useopensource.blogspot.com/
<johnc4510> tristanbob: nice
<johnc4510> http://johnc4510.wordpress.com/
<tristanbob> looks good johnc4510 
<johnc4510> hee hee
<johnc4510> :)
<popey> we have a slightly modified version of the countdown clock which works for non-javascript too
<popey> Daviey made it :)
<popey> which is why my post syndicated on planet ubuntu still works
<popey> Daviey: can we make the code available?
<tristanbob> johnc4510: the only problem is that you don't have a link to ubuntu
<johnc4510> tristanbob: look further down the column
<johnc4510> several links to ubuntu
<tristanbob> johnc4510: I see - that is good - I was just wondering about the pretty ubuntu 7.10 button
<johnc4510> ah
<johnc4510> an idea
<johnc4510> hee hee
<johnc4510> ty
<Daviey> popey: sure.. it's pretty simple
<popey> you wanna blog it?
<Daviey> Who is interested?
<popey> that way people will pick it up off the planet
<Daviey> well i was going to, but i figured that there was already 3 mentions of it on the ubuntu planet
<Daviey> "it" = the offical one - but thought the boat had passed
<Daviey> if there is interest i can add it
* popey shrugs
<johnc4510> tristanbob: you got a link to that pretty ubuntu 7.10 button?
<tristanbob> let me check...
<tristanbob> johnc4510: I don't know where you got it, but I still don't get a link to ubuntu on your blog
<johnc4510> hmm
<tristanbob> http://www.ubuntu.com/files/countdown/dist/710countdown_default.png
<tonyyarusso> If anyone wants to download all of the countdown images for modification, you can use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39474/
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-10-04
<tonyyarusso> boredandblogging: http://troubledramblings.com/2007/10/02/why-my-mom-can-use-ubuntu/
<tristanbob> http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/04/technology/circuits/04basics.html
<tristanbob> I can't believe they recommended automatix
<tristanbob> Ubuntu needs to allow non-patent encumbered users to watch DVDs
<juliux> tristanbob, i think they don't now what they do
<tristanbob> juliux: probably
<tristanbob> and Linux recommended Suse?
<tristanbob> linus
<tristanbob> after re-reading that, it looks like the editor mentioned suse, not Linus
<popey> hey if automatix is good enough for Michael Dell.. ;)
<jcastro> Can I get some diggs in support of fosscamp? http://digg.com/linux_unix/FOSSCamp_bringing_open_source_projects_together
<popey> done
<boredandblogging> dugg
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-10-05
<tristanbob> http://crunchbang.org/archives/2007/10/04/ubuntu-wiki-spreadubuntu-project/
<mariocesar_bo> Hello all
<mariocesar_bo> I am member of the Bolivian LoCo Team
<mariocesar_bo> We had just finish this project -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BolivianTeam/Proyectos/UbuntuBolivia/UbuntuBolivia20070930
<mariocesar_bo> How do I get this, to be consideer as a news on the ubuntu newsletter?
<beuno> mariocesar_bo, haven't you already requested to add it on the ML?
<mariocesar_bo> beuno: no
<beuno> mariocesar_bo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue60
<beuno> or is that something different?
<beuno> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue60#head-5cca0ca7455ea477ce0b91402f563e5afe373565
<mariocesar_bo> beuno: :O some other member is faster than me  :)
<beuno> mariocesar_bo, :D
<mariocesar_bo> beuno: Great !
<beuno> mariocesar_bo, Rolando Espinoza seems to have requested it
<mariocesar_bo> beuno: yea, I didn't notice.
<mariocesar_bo> beuno: thanks :)
<beuno> mariocesar_bo, de nada  :D
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-10-07
<pwnguin> anyone know where I can get some of those aluminum case stickers?
<Vorian> yeah, it was a project of the Massachusetts LoCo team
<Vorian> #ubuntu-massachusetts
<rjian> hello everyone
<boredandblogging> hi rjian
<shirish> hi all, does anybody if https://shipit.com would ship 7.10 or no?
<shirish> sorry it should be www.shipit.ubuntu.com
<boredandblogging> shirish: they are supposed to be taking orders for 7.10
<shirish> boredandblogging: I know but its down for the moment. I wanted to queue up before its gets rushed. 
<shirish> pre-ordering I meant. 
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-09-30
<AliTabuger7> hello
<AliTabuger7> Hi everybody
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-10-01
<AliTabuger7> hello everyone!
<Flannel> Howdy AliTabuger7
<AliTabuger7> Hello Flannel
<AliTabuger7> Is there a way to do voting in launchpad?
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-10-02
<AliTabuger7> Anyone here?
<Burgundavia> nope, never :)
<AliTabuger7> Hello Burgundavai. You new?
<beuno> AliTabuger7, more like "old"  :p
<AliTabuger7> Ah. Well welcome back then. I am probably the new one.
<beuno> AliTabuger7, Burgundavia is the owner of the marketing team
<AliTabuger7> Cool!
<Burgundavia> beuno: used to be, not much involved anymore
<beuno> isn't he?  :)
<beuno> Burgundavia, I know, I know
<beuno> still are to me though
<beuno> so, in my head, it's still 2006!
<AliTabuger7> So would either of you want to discuss something?
<beuno> I'm about to run away to dinner, and so out of the loop, I wouldn't know where to start  :)
<AliTabuger7> Burgundavia, would you happen to have any interest in the SpreadUbuntu project?
<Burgundavia> yes, I have been advocating to get that off the ground since day 1, but as I am not a coder...
<AliTabuger7> There are always things that non-coder's can do to help. Like write content. I was just wondering if you had interest in it because I have been working on the "diy" part of SpreadUbuntu - the part for getting and sharing marketing materials.
<juliux> hey katkin 
<katkin> juliux: hey
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-10-03
<jenda> juliux: ping
<jenda> juliux: $$$ ;)
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-10-04
<shahriar86> hello everyone
<shahriar86> AliTabuger7:  there?
<shahriar86> anyone from spread ubuntu team?
<nox-Hand> Greetings!
<shahriar86> greetings nox-Hand
<nox-Hand> I made a poster for a college exam project, an advertisement for Ubuntu, and I was wondering whether this is anything you guys can use for anything?
<nox-Hand> http://omploader.org/vc3F2/Poster_English_Ubuntu_export_version_small.jpg
<nox-Hand> That is a small export, real version is 7016x9921 pixels, PSD format
<nox-Hand> And the typo "The systemhas everything ou need" is fixed in the PSD.
<shahriar86> thanks nox-Hand :)
<nox-Hand> 7016x9921 pixels = A1 poster format. Have it printed out myself for the exam, and looks really sharp (all screenshots of full resolution, outer ones are 1680x1050
<nox-Hand> shahriar86: Thankyou for?
<tuxice> the poster
<nox-Hand> Haha, if you guys can use it I'd think that'd be awesome
<shahriar86> nox-Hand: thanks for the poster :)
<nox-Hand> Just have no idea where to put the .psd? It's a 500mb file, but can thus obviously also be edited fully
<tuxice> shahriar86, would be useful on the website
<nox-Hand> Can also export a rasterized version, but then you cannot edit text, etc
<tuxice> i think,
<shahriar86> yes I also think so :)
<shahriar86> nox-Hand:  you can join and forward this poster to the Marketing team mailing list
<nox-Hand> One comment I must point out; I believe one or more of my fonts MAY not be open source, since we (unfortunately, college EXAM RULES) had to use Adobe Photoshop. I know it's a small stab for Open Source, but I had to make it in that or fail my exam :\
<tuxice> is there a place on the ubuntu website where users can upload user-created wallpapers (other then the wiki/deviantart)
<nox-Hand> So you may have to change to an open font if you feel this will be an issue (sorry about that :\)
<shahriar86> since currently sadly we don't have the Database to hold works like this
<tuxice> it would look cool in the ubuntu font
<shahriar86> but we are currently working on one Spread Ubuntu as you might know]
<shahriar86> nox-Hand: its not a problem I suppose, you can put those details once we upload
<nox-Hand> tuxice: There is a place where there is advertisement stuff, but that's not user uploadable, and if you want the psd I'd need somewhere with access, or I could merely upload to MY server, and you could get it from there (sure your servers wget can get from my server very snappishly :) )
<nox-Hand> shahriar86: Indeed, but there are many open fonts out there :)
<nox-Hand> You may find it funny to note, this Open poster gave me an A+ :D
<nox-Hand> College exam A+, w00t ;)
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> great nox-Hand
<shahriar86> @ nox-Hand this is what we are currently working on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Projects/SpreadUbuntu
<shahriar86> in a few days (hopefully) you will be able to upload your works over the Spread Ubuntu (diy) website
<nox-Hand> Righto :]
<shahriar86> we have one old Spread Ubuntu diy website but that is currently off limit (since that project is literally dead)
<nox-Hand> Perhaps I should see if I can find some open types to write this with, so it will be fully legal to upload. Will tend to that now, better get all that done right
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> nox-Hand: you can keep an eye on the marketing team mailing list (or the spread ubuntu mailing list) we will need help from volunteers to upload their works
<nox-Hand> The bugger takes 15 mins to save every time, so you don't want to do that too often :P
<shahriar86> :)
<tuxice> HOLY SHIT!
<nox-Hand> Righto :)
<tuxice> srry
<tuxice> g2g, family home.
<shahriar86> ?
<shahriar86> humm
<shahriar86> nox-Hand: may I ask which course you created the metarial for?
<shahriar86> just asking :)
<nox-Hand> shahriar86: Danish Technical College coursework, Communication and IT class -> had to make some advertisement material
<nox-Hand> Took me a bugger of a while to get this thing made :P
<shahriar86> :)
<nox-Hand> But all but fonts is open stuff, the logos are either painted from scratch (free tag) or GPL'd svg's recoloured (the arrow, cd, etc)
<shahriar86> nice
<shahriar86> why don't you share it at the marketing team mailing list? many will have time to prepare for intrepid release?
<nox-Hand> I can do :) Will start by giving them a link to a full res and low res JPG, then will upload PSD over a few days (*sigh* @ 20kb/s upload at home :< )
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> ha ha sorry
<shahriar86> you wont be sorry if you know my upload speed
<nox-Hand> Probably not :)
<shahriar86> its 1.2 KB/s upload
<nox-Hand> Ow =|
<nox-Hand> That's like dial-up o.o
<shahriar86> yes I know. and download is like 14KB/s
<shahriar86> no I am not on dial-up I am on fraudband (fraud + broadband)
<nox-Hand> Ouch
<shahriar86> its a local name we give to the isps over here
<nox-Hand> Where might this "here" be?
<shahriar86> Bangladesh (South-Asian country if you don't know)
<nox-Hand> I know :]
<shahriar86> ha ha any way I think now you are not sorry for your slow line :)
<nox-Hand> Slice of perspective, yeah
<shahriar86> I have given up working on my sites because of this slow line
<nox-Hand> Hmn, Ubuntu-title does not have ?/!, nor does it have capital letters
<nox-Hand> I always feel that non-capital letters in documents makes it look cheap :<
<shahriar86> sorry?
<nox-Hand> The ubuntu font does not have the questionmark(?) and exclaimationmark (!) symbols
<shahriar86> ohh
<nox-Hand> It only has a-z in letters, and a .
<shahriar86> humm you might then work with other free/libre fonts
<shahriar86> its not mandatory you use Ubuntu Fonts
<nox-Hand> I am also not going to :) Doesn't even look very good in general in this poster -- will find some other open fonts :)
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> if this is your link http://nox-hand.com I would like to see more of your stuff :)
<nox-Hand> shahriar86: THe stuff on that site is unfortunately highly out of date, but yeah, that is actually my site :P
<nox-Hand> But yeah, have a look in the 3d and photography folder, that's my stuff
<shahriar86> yes I can see those are from January this year, A lot happens in 6-7 months
<nox-Hand> http://nox-hand.deviantart.com/ also mine
<nox-Hand> But yeah, have not got all that much to show, really
<shahriar86> ok browsing through :)
<nox-Hand> I have not made much in the past year to be honest
<nox-Hand> Small stuff, really
<shahriar86> currently browsing your house :P
<shahriar86> *room
<nox-Hand> Ah yes, I need to update that one, too
<nox-Hand> http://omploader.org/vc3Iw/signature_wallpapered2.jpg <-- When I say small stuff, I mean this is the sort of stuff I've been doing lately
<nox-Hand> Small things to pass the time
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> looks really nice :)
<nox-Hand> ( I posted that link cause that's something I made two days ago, so gives impression of stuff I do when bored)
<nox-Hand> That's just small photoshop stuff, and most of the time I just get bang on lucky :P
<shahriar86> :) so its good that you get bored frequently :P
<nox-Hand> And yeah, I use Photoshop, please don't hate me for using proprietary =| I just am not able to use GIMP for what I do (proabably because I lack skill, but yeah)
<nox-Hand> Haha, bored, more like find time to push doing stuff like homework etc :P
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> I don't hate people even if they use proprietory apps
<nox-Hand> Only stuff I've done for Open Source so far is the logo set for Quassel IRC client/core: http://omploader.org/vc3Iy/quasselconcept5_eye_test4.jpg
<shahriar86> I agree in some ways we lack good alternatives
<nox-Hand> Good stuff :)
<nox-Hand> (that you do not mind that :P )
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> well if you use single bit of free/libre stuff that's a success :)
<nox-Hand> I use Linux a lot :) Unfortunately during school I do not
<shahriar86> we have a saying in our Language that "bindu bindu jal, somudro atal"
<nox-Hand> I tried, but our teachers require we use software_X that does not run on Linux. Office2k7 (not allowed to use Open Office), Mathcad, etc
<nox-Hand> Oh?
<shahriar86> that means small drops of water makes the sea
<nox-Hand> Great saying :)
<shahriar86> that is you start with single free/libre produc then you strive on :)
<shahriar86> *product
<shahriar86> :)
<nox-Hand> The Quassel set was made in Blender3d (yes, odd to make 2d in a 3d app, but I like it :P)
<shahriar86> :)
<nox-Hand> Aaah darn, there goes Photoshop :|
<nox-Hand> 1gb ram in my computer, and the file takes up 1.1 when open :P
<shahriar86> :P
<nox-Hand> *sighs as he force quits Photoshop*
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> :) I also liked Serenity :)
<nox-Hand> Oooh yes
<nox-Hand> :)
<nox-Hand> Was that on my DeviantArt? :P
<nox-Hand> I should really get all these things updated, especially my website and the room tour
<nox-Hand> Just for the hell of it
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> though I thought the movie started damn slow and boring, but later picked up all the fun
<shahriar86> any way you do update, I think it will be fun to watch :)
<nox-Hand> Haha :P
<nox-Hand> shahriar86: I watched the TV series first, so I found it bonus interesting ;)
<shahriar86> ohh ok :)
<nox-Hand> Now fully open :]
<nox-Hand> *waits for the loooooooong save time*
<nox-Hand> Now fully open, going to write mail to mailing list now :)
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> do so :)
<nox-Hand> Am I correct when I think I should write simply from my own mail (that is tied to Launchpad) to >> spreadubuntu@lists.launchpad.net ?
<shahriar86> yes I think so
<nox-Hand> Mail sent.
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> there's a date problem at this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam
<meoblast001> i think it might need fixed
<shahriar86> meoblast can you please explain what date problem (aside from the team meeting notice)
<meoblast001> the team meeting notice
<shahriar86> yes its basically there have been no official meeting for about a month (or two)
<shahriar86> and no specific meeting coming up
<shahriar86> we can remove it, but I suppose someone who is off higher involvement should take the initiative
 * shahriar86 is confused whether he should try kde 4.1 or Intrepid in vm?
<meoblast001> LOL
<meoblast001> i just posted something on brainstorm
<shahriar86> ah what?
<meoblast001> and at the same time i noticed that exact same idea was just posted today and is the most popular post
<shahriar86> really :o
<meoblast001> can i mark my own as a duplicate?
<shahriar86> yes why not
<meoblast001> Live CD should have the upgrade script
<shahriar86> yes perhaps
<shahriar86> it will save a lot of hassles
<shahriar86> atlest for us who wants to upgrade but also don't want to use alternative cd since its not redistributable
<meoblast001> yeah
<shahriar86> I have personally avoided alternative cd because its of no use once I upgrade
<meoblast001> i've had problems with netupgrades in the past
<meoblast001> my sister's install broke during an upgrade from gutsy to hardy
<shahriar86> sadly with poor internet connection like we have over here its not an viable option to netupgrades
<shahriar86> yes I heard there are few issues like that
<meoblast001> i have an internet connection that can get it done in 4 hours
<shahriar86> yes and I will need 3 days
<meoblast001> i dont mind having it go over night
<meoblast001> my dads can get it done in 2 1/2
<shahriar86> :)
<meoblast001> his connection costs 40 dollars though
<meoblast001> mine costs 26
<meoblast001> same ISP just different plans
<shahriar86> $40 a day? or hour or month?
<meoblast001> month
<shahriar86> :S
<shahriar86> :(
<meoblast001> is that bad?
<shahriar86> then I think cheaper than we have
<meoblast001> well
<meoblast001> AT&T is better than my ISP
<meoblast001> they give you the same speed the 40 dollar plan on my ISP gives but its only 24 dollars with AT&T
<shahriar86> my connection costs me almost $20 for 14KB/s download & 1KB/s upload
<shahriar86> what's your speed>?
<meoblast001> uhh... idk... i forget how to check
<shahriar86> :P
<shahriar86> ok
<meoblast001> i just know it can get 600 Megs in 4 hours
<shahriar86> http://www.speedtest.net
<shahriar86> you might check there
<shahriar86> *if you wish
<meoblast001> k
<meoblast001> download is 811 KBPS
<meoblast001> upload is 233 KBPS
<shahriar86> from the site or you transfered it to KB?
<shahriar86> the site should show in kb
<shahriar86> ahh not bad :)
<meoblast001> yeah
<meoblast001> its KP/S
<shahriar86> thats why over here we call the isp's fraudband (fraud + broadbands)
<meoblast001> i want AT&T
<meoblast001> 1 dollar less and 1.5 Mbps dl and 384 Mbps upload
<meoblast001> yay the tv just shut off a commercial telling users how to fix a windows computer lol
<shahriar86> :) still you guys want beter connection, I guess this will never be decided how far we have to go to be satisfied
<meoblast001> =/ maybe it will one day get better
<meoblast001> we have 2 options here
<meoblast001> the local cable company (what i use) or AT&T
<shahriar86> I think when advanced country will have 1or10 TB/s and we will have like 10MB/s people over there will still want to get 10TB/s line :)
<meoblast001> or you can get Narrowband Dial-up
<meoblast001> 10 TB/s
<meoblast001> ?
<shahriar86> hopefully
<meoblast001> is that possible
<shahriar86> *just saying over time it might be possible
<shahriar86> *10MB/s line over here will take another decade to get
<shahriar86> believe me :P
<meoblast001> lol
<meoblast001> compositing graphics rule
<meoblast001> something keeps makinga noise
<meoblast001> that i recognise
<meoblast001> i think its an ubuntu noise
<meoblast001> did your ISP cut out?
<shahriar86> no, needed to restart x
<shahriar86> sorry for going without notifying you
<meoblast001> yay
<meoblast001> i think i just fixed something on my computer
<meoblast001> it kept registering clicks on my mousepad when i type
<shahriar86> :)
<meoblast001> so i made it not register clicks anymore
<shahriar86> you on kubuntu right?
<shahriar86> klipper does that I suppose
<meoblast001> no
<meoblast001> i dont like kubuntu
<meoblast001> GNOME
<meoblast001> fw
<shahriar86> oh ok
<meoblast001> ftw*
<shahriar86> then what was your problem?
<meoblast001> shahriar86: are you in KDE or GNOME?
<meoblast001> and my problem was a laptop specific problem
<shahriar86> I am on kde for the apps
<meoblast001> GNOME can run KDE apps
<shahriar86> I also hate kde environment
<shahriar86> yes I know, but I like most of the kde apps than gnome apps
<meoblast001> yeah... when you try to install a KDE app in gnome, it installs the KDE base to run the app in GNOME
<shahriar86> just my feeling :)
<meoblast001> then install the KDE apps in GNOME
<shahriar86> actually I don't like gnome apps
<meoblast001> then uninstall them
<shahriar86> but like the way gnome is presented
<shahriar86> yes that's a hassle
<meoblast001> i dont like many gnome apps too.. and i have KDE apps
<shahriar86> I onced broke my system
<shahriar86> trying to make it pure kde
<meoblast001> oh... well.. dont uninstall the gnome apps
<meoblast001> just install the KDE apps and leave the GNOME apps as be
<meoblast001> i have Konqueror and Kdenlive
<shahriar86> humm that would have been a option if I had large hdd
<meoblast001> and Kdevelup
<meoblast001> i only have 60 Gigs of HDD
<shahriar86> my hdd is only 40GB while I have only 7GB for root
<shahriar86> home another 8GB
<meoblast001> you limit yours?
<shahriar86> this pc is shared
<meoblast001> oh
<meoblast001> tell me you dont run  as root
<shahriar86> I mean my sister & father also use it.
<shahriar86> no god
<meoblast001> oh lol
<meoblast001> well.. im gonna play a game of frozen bubble
<meoblast001> brb
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> ok
<meoblast001> back
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> wcb
<meoblast001> im wireing in.. brb
<shahriar86> ok
<meoblast> back
<meoblast> mother fucker.. pidgin is crashing
<shahriar86> humm it have crashed on me only two or three occations
<meoblast> are you gaving X problems?
<shahriar86> ahh its ok now
<shahriar86> actually it was not a major problem
<meoblast001> im installing Windows updates in Linux
<shahriar86> windows update in linux?
<shahriar86> in vm?
<meoblast001> no
<meoblast001> in WINE
<shahriar86> why you need them in linux?
<meoblast001> idk
<shahriar86> :)
<meoblast001> just cuz i heard yo cant do it
<shahriar86> ok
<meoblast001> i heard it checks for a WINE specific registry value
<meoblast001> it asked if i would like to restart now lol
<meoblast001> its restarting WINE
<shahriar86> :)
<meoblast001> hopefully it doesnt restart the whole system
 * shahriar86 finally decided to try Intrepid, he can try Kde4.1 anytime
<meoblast001> i heard DKE 4.1 sux
<meoblast001> KDE*
<shahriar86> may be not sure
<shahriar86> few liked it while other hated it (most probably because it looks more like vista)
<shahriar86> I used kde 4 for few days and I started hating it
<meoblast001> the slogan is Don't Look Back.
<meoblast001> reminds me of Vista
<meoblast001> lol
<shahriar86> ha ha
<shahriar86> lets see what they brought up in final release
<shahriar86> away
<shahriar86> goodnight everyone
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-10-05
<tuxice> Hello!
<tuxice> whats the newest marketing team project?
<reaby> anybody awake this time of day :)
<reaby> well, actually my question follows: where i can get info about has my email reached trademarks@ubuntu.com, it's been now nearly month i asked permission to use logo on t-shirts
<reaby> no reply what so ever, so do i need to ask again?
<AliTabuger7> Have you read this reaby? http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-09-29
<MarkDude> Does anyone know of a good graphic for karmic Koala - poster worthy?
<Flannel> MarkDude: You should try #ubuntu-artwork
<MarkDude> Thanks - that would make lots of sense.
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-10-01
<jkohnwm> i am using a pavilion a660t  FK481-aba with wubi
<jkohnwm> i want to add a full linux system (ubuntu or kbuntu) by adding another hard drive
<jkohnwm> is installing new ( i have empty bay) or installing a plug in caddy best
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-10-02
<Zachk18> hello?
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-10-03
<Zachk18> hi
<Zachk18> recently joined the team
<Zachk18> thought i'd introduce myself
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-10-04
<Zachk18> quesh, hello
<quesh> salut Zachk18 
<Zachk18> quesh, you on the marketing team?
<quesh> Zachk18, not yet
<Zachk18> quesh, been around here long?
<quesh> Zachk18, i make things for the french loco team
<Zachk18> quesh, sweet
<quesh> Zachk18, and i'm here for listening 
<johnc4510> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #162 is now available: 
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue162
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-10-06
<damasceno> How much should i charge for the LTSP Server that i'll make for a client?
<damasceno> Somebody?
<Linden940> as much as you want
<Linden940> its a free software...your not selling the software...your selling the time it TOOK you to set it up and ect
<damasceno> Linden940, i know that.
<Linden940> most programmers charge around 30 to 40 an hr give or take
<damasceno> Really?
<Linden940> so take that X amount of time and you'll get your price
<Linden940> you need a program to be modded for what ever reason your company needs it for
<damasceno> Oh, i was thinking in charge $ 1.500
<Linden940> i have seen prices from $25 as much as $300 an hour
<damasceno> hum.
<Linden940> but there is something called "beating a dead horse"
<Linden940> so dont beat someone to death and rob them of all there money...
<Linden940> you do them right...they will more than come back to you over an over :)
 * Linden940 talking from exp
<damasceno> Linden940,  hum...
<damasceno> In this case, i'm the company called Oficina Livre.
<damasceno> And We will take this service.
<Linden940> i own a company called Easy Recycle
<damasceno> If i was doing the service, i charge 50 per hour.
<Linden940> as noted before...dont kill them for all there money
<Linden940> $50 is very low price per that is out there
<Linden940> low price = more work
<damasceno> But, in this case, is the company, so, i think the better price, will be $ 200 per hour.
<damasceno> Linden940, understood.
<damasceno> Thank you man. :D
<coz_> damasceno,  all set now? :)
<damasceno> coz_, Yep, thank you too.
<damasceno> :D
<coz_> very cool
<damasceno> I will see that now, cause i'll install a red5 server.
<damasceno> The client is from E.U.A
<damasceno> I'm from Brazil. :)
<damasceno> I hope you don't notice that... my english is very bad.
<damasceno> lol
<Linden940> its not that bad
<Linden940> i have seen worse 
<Linden940> lol your very understandable 
<damasceno> But, english is easy if you study...
<damasceno> Portuguese no :/
<Linden940> lol
<Linden940> well english is pretty easy...or so i think
<damasceno> Por exemplo, em português eu falo dessa maneira.
<Linden940> but its all so pretty much the ONLY lag used with computers/programming 
<damasceno> Translate: For example, in portuguese i talk that way.
<damasceno> lol
<damasceno> lol = funny, right?
<Linden940> would of had it (got the translator out an ready)
<damasceno> In portuguese, we laugh like this:
<damasceno> hehehe, kkkkkkkkkkkk...
<Linden940> lol i c
<damasceno> Linden940, where you from?
<Linden940> world-usa-tx-dallas
<damasceno> Cool.
<Linden940> hmm most times...very hot
<Linden940> but yea it is starting to get very cool here
<damasceno> :)
<damasceno> I wanna know the Silicon valley.
<Linden940> have not been there as of yet
<damasceno> Is right name of the "City of technology"?
<damasceno> I saw the city on the poster...
<Linden940> yea it is
<damasceno> Google, Dell, everything is in there
<Linden940> youtube is there as well
<damasceno> =)
<Linden940> well me afk
<damasceno> But, i'm still young, i wanna go to there with 25 years...
<damasceno> Linden940, ok, thank you again.
<damasceno> i'll work, cya.
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-10-05
<tomiro> I'm not sure where to take this, but marketing seemed at least somewhat appropriate.
<tomiro> Since Shipit is closed, I was wondering about the feasibility of picking up the ball and offering free discs through our (On-Disk.com) Quick Ship program?
<tomiro> We have already sent thousands of free discs for Xubuntu, so this could be seen as just a natural progression.
#ubuntu-marketing 2012-10-06
 * JHOSMAN =) 
<JHOSMAN> Hello! =) 
